#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-24
<maletaski> ima li neko ideju kako da namestim zvuk u tv time?
<leviathan_> pozdrav
<leviathan_> imam 2 osa,win xp i ubuntu
<leviathan_> hocu da izbrisem xp,jer kad palim racunar odma pokrece ubuntu ,ne trazi ono biranje..
<leviathan_> posle zamene graficke.. pa kako da obrisem?
<Atlantic777> dovoljno je da formatiraš particiju gde je win
<leviathan_> zna li ko ?
<Atlantic777> ili jednostavno obrišeš podatke sa nje
<leviathan_> a hoce li onda
<leviathan_> biti prebacena memorija od hdd na ubuntu?
<leviathan_> posto na ubuntu je ostalo jos 2gigabajta
<Atlantic777> možemo srediti da bude ;)
<leviathan_> i reci mi kako se formatira na ubuntu ?
<Atlantic777> Hoćeš to da odradiš iz terminala ili nekim redovnim programom na klik?
<leviathan_> svejedno,samo da moje oci vise ne gledaju xp
<Atlantic777> garted
<Atlantic777> instaliraj ga, ako već nije
<leviathan_> ok
<leviathan_> i jos ovo,zasto nece da mi se pokrene cs
<leviathan_> skinuo sam sa neta
<leviathan_> i da pokrenem preko wine-a ,on pojavljuje gresku
<Atlantic777> to već ne znam, ja se ne igram godinama :D
<leviathan_> :D
<leviathan_> ukucam garted
<leviathan_> u ubuntu software
<leviathan_> i ne postoji..
<leviathan_> ajde preko terminala..
<alibaba-> gparted
<alibaba-> ne garted
<Atlantic777> ajd ti u terminal: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Atlantic777> auh, izvini :(
<Atlantic777> moja greška
<leviathan_> bolje na terminal
<leviathan_> zakoci mi ceo komp od ubuntu software
<leviathan_> sta ovoliko instalira..
<leviathan_> sta kad se ovo instalira?
<leviathan_> sta da radim?
<Atlantic777> pokreneš ga: gksu gparted
<Atlantic777> i središ particije :)
<leviathan_> ok
<leviathan_> isto u terminal?
<Atlantic777> e sad, ne znam kakvo ti je trenutno stanje sa particijama..
<Atlantic777> da, može u terminal
<Atlantic777> ajd daj df -h na pastebin.com
<Atlantic777> i...
<Atlantic777> sudo fdisk -l
<leviathan_> sta kucam ?
<Atlantic777> na sajtu pastebin.com postavi izlaz komande: df -h
<Atlantic777> df -h pišeš u terminal
<Atlantic777> napomena, u terminalu kopiraš nešto sa ctrl + shift + c
<Atlantic777> ne ctrl + c
<Atlantic777> kad ostaviš to na tom sajtu, daj mi adresu koju dobiješ
<Atlantic777> isto to uradi za komandu: fdisk -l
<Atlantic777> ok?
<leviathan_> ima 1
<leviathan_> ntfs
<leviathan_> 29gigabajta
<leviathan_> i ubuntu 7gb
<leviathan_> sta da radim? da izbrisem ntfs?
<Atlantic777> samo te dve imaš?
<leviathan_> da
<Atlantic777> nemaš ni swap ni /home?
<Atlantic777> auuu, crni ti :D
<leviathan_> imam bre
<leviathan_> 4
<leviathan_> ntfs
<leviathan_> extended
<leviathan_> linux-swap
<Atlantic777> ajd ti daj df -h i fdisk -l
<Atlantic777> da ne dođe do nesporazuma
<leviathan_> i ext4
<leviathan_> sa sudo ili bez?
<Atlantic777> fdisk ide sa
<leviathan_> ok
<leviathan_> Фајл систем            Veli  Kori Slbdn Zau% Прикачен на /dev/sda5             6,9G  4,8G  1,8G  74% / none                  242M  656K  241M   1% /dev none                  249M  432K  248M   1% /dev/shm none                  249M  220K  248M   1% /var/run none                  249M     0  249M   0% /var/lock
<Atlantic777> aaa, lepo sam rekao na pastebin.com
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> ili paste.ubuntu.com
<leviathan_> ok
<Atlantic777> sad bih trebao da te banujem :P
<leviathan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718228/
<leviathan_> izvoli
<leviathan_> samo pozuri moram da idem
<Atlantic777> ok, možeš iz gparteda da obrišeš tu particiju ntfs
<leviathan_> ok..
<Atlantic777> a najbezbolnije će biti da napravimo symlink do nove particije
<leviathan_> kako to?
<Atlantic777> mada možemo i bukvalno da ih spojimo, ali postoji jako mala mogućnost da nešto pođe po zlu
<Atlantic777> ma ne mora ni symlink, na kraju krajeva
<Atlantic777> samo u fstab dodati liniju koja će ti kačiti particiju kao neki folder u /home
<leviathan_> samo kako da namestim da je
<leviathan_> da je sva memorija
<leviathan_> na ubuntu
<Atlantic777> a vidi, zavisi za Å¡ta ubuntuu treba memorija :D
<Atlantic777> ako treba tebi za muziku i slike, onda može samo u fstab
<leviathan_> pa za sve..
<leviathan_> za skolu
<leviathan_> muziku
<leviathan_> slike
<leviathan_> itd..
<Atlantic777> ok, znači za tvoje lične podatke
<leviathan_> da
<leviathan_> i za igre
<leviathan_> da idem obrisi ?
<Atlantic777> u gpartedu možeš slobodno obriši ako si siguran da ti ništa sa te particije ne treba
<leviathan_> ne treba
<leviathan_> sad kad sam kliknuo
<leviathan_> pise neresporedjeno
<Atlantic777> ok, sad na tom mestu napravi novu particiju
<leviathan_> sta da kucam
<leviathan_> slobodan prostor koji predhodi
<leviathan_> ?
<Atlantic777> ček da vidim, sigurno ima uputstvo negde na wikiju sa slikama
<Atlantic777> da ti ne objašnjavam sve ovde
<leviathan_> najmanja velicina 1mb
<leviathan_> samo da idem napravi?
<leviathan_> sta sad?
<leviathan_> napravio sam
<Atlantic777> vidi, razvuci tu particiju što više možeš, stavi maksimalnu veličinu i tip stavi ext4
<Atlantic777> aha, ok
<leviathan_> stavio ex2 -.-
<Atlantic777> nebitno
<leviathan_> napravio..
<leviathan_> pise zauzeto 651mb
<leviathan_> i to je primarna particija
<Atlantic777> dobro, ok to što je primarna nego ne znam zašto je zauzeto toliko
<leviathan_> to bi bilo to?
<leviathan_> pa mozda
<Atlantic777> sad treba još nakačiti tu particiju
<leviathan_> dokumenti..
<leviathan_> kako?
<Atlantic777> imaš još 5 min da ti objasnim šta možeš da uradiš?
<leviathan_> oce sestra za komp -.-
<leviathan_> oces biti tu oko 1 sutra?
<leviathan_> hvala,cujemo se sutra.. :S..
<Atlantic777> biću negde od 1 do 3
<Atlantic777> taman tad stižem iz škole
<leviathan_> takodje :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-25
<Atlantic777> Koliki je vama ping?
<Atlantic777> na speedtest.net
<leviathan_> Atlantic777:
<leviathan_> da nastavimo?
<Atlantic777> ajd dok nisam otišao na ručak
<Atlantic777> gde smo stali? napravio si ext2 particiju od 30 GiB?
<leviathan_> da
<leviathan_> ext4
<Atlantic777> aha, ok
<Atlantic777> E sad, praktično, imamo 3 opcije, ti izaberi.
<leviathan_> koje su?
<Atlantic777> Možemo da spojimo ovo trenutnu ubuntu particiju i tu novu. Traje dosta i postoji teoretska šansa da se nešto dogodi podacima.
<Atlantic777> Radio sam to mnogo puta, uvek je bilo ok.
<Atlantic777> Ali jednostavno ne mogu da garantujem.
<Atlantic777> Druga:
<Atlantic777> Linux sistem se sastoji od / (root) particije, u kojoj se nalaze neki silni folderi
<Atlantic777> e među gomilom foldera koji služe za instaliranje programa, čuvanje jezgra sistema, itd, itd, postoji i /home folder gde su lične fascikle korisnika
<Atlantic777> i tu imaš sliku, muziku, desktop i sve ostalo
<Atlantic777> Možemo celu tu /home fasciklu premestiti na particiju od 30 GiB
<Atlantic777> To je potpuno bezbedno.
<leviathan_> pa meni otprilike ona samo i treba..
<Atlantic777> I treća opcija, možemo napraviti fasciklu unutar /home foldera ili gde već hoćeš koja će u stvari biti ta posebna particija od 30 GiB.
<leviathan_> svejedno je od 2 ili 3
<leviathan_> sta je bolje ti odluci
<Atlantic777> I onda tu sebi potrpaš šta ti treba, slično kao posebna particija na windows sistemima
<Atlantic777> Imaš li live disk pri ruci?
<leviathan_> imam onaj sto sam narezao
<Atlantic777> ako nemaš i mrzi te da skidaš/režeš disk, onda prve dve opcije otpadaju
<leviathan_> imam
<leviathan_> nemam live cd
<leviathan_> ali imam onaj sto sam instalirao ubuntu
<leviathan_> s njim
<Atlantic777> to je to
<Atlantic777> osim ako nije alternative
<Atlantic777> instalacija je bila „na klik“? redovna, grafička?
<Atlantic777> ili je bilo nešto nalik terminalu?
<leviathan_> pa restartovao komp
<leviathan_> namestio bios da otvara cd prvo
<leviathan_> i sama se instalacija pokrenula
<leviathan_> na klik je..
<Atlantic777> e ok
<Atlantic777> ajd ubaci taj disk, restartuj komp i umesto instalacije izaberi try ubuntu
<Atlantic777> pa dođi ovde, da nastavimo
<Atlantic777> kad digneš sistem sa diska, sve šta instaliraš ide u RAM i biće poništeno kad opet restartuješ komp
<Atlantic777> tako da možeš da instaliraš programe i radiš šta već hoćeš
<leviathan_> ajd tu 3 cu :D
<leviathan_> necu nesto da sjebem
<Atlantic777> nećeš
<Atlantic777> evo biću ja kriv, ako ti je lakše :D
<Atlantic777> ok, ajd onda treća opcija
<Atlantic777> daj mi samo kako trenutno izgleda: fdisk -l
<leviathan_> jer ne bitno je.. samo da imam 30gigabajta da koristim
<Atlantic777> na paste.ubuntucom!
<Atlantic777> ubuntu.com*
<Atlantic777> 3 se sastoji od upisivanja jedne linije u jedan fajl :)
<Atlantic777> Kako hoćeš da ti se zove ta particija?
<leviathan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718716/
<leviathan_> milanubuntu
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> hoćeš da radimo korak po korak ili da ti ispišem kobaja grande komandu koja će to sama da odradi?
<Atlantic777> samo iskopiraš u terminal
<Atlantic777> btw, ovo Å¡ta radimo je potpuno bezopasno ;)
<Atlantic777> da, i reci mi još samo kako ti se zove user na ubuntuu?
<Atlantic777> ono kad uđueš u terminal nešto@ime-kompa
<Atlantic777> to nešto me zanima
<Atlantic777> možeš i sa ls /home da proveriš
<leviathan_> milan-desktop
<Atlantic777> ajd vidi sa: whoami
<Atlantic777> sumnjivo mi to nešto..
<leviathan_> milan@milan-desktop:~$ whoami
<Atlantic777> sledeći red me je zanimao
<Atlantic777> ali ok, vidim i odavde da je username milan
<leviathan_> milan je
<Atlantic777> sigurno je ext4?
<leviathan_> da
<Atlantic777> mkdir ~/milanubuntu && sudo echo "/dev/sda1 /home/milan/milanubuntu ext4 defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab && sudo mount /dev/sda1
<Atlantic777> kopiraj ovo u terminal ;)
<Atlantic777> upiši pass kad te bude pitao
<leviathan_> pise pristup odbijen :S
<Atlantic777> upisao si dobar pass?
<leviathan_> nije ni trazio pass
<Atlantic777> o.O nemoguće
<Atlantic777> nebitno
<Atlantic777> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Atlantic777> sad ima da traži :D
<leviathan_> mkdir: не могу да направим директоријум „/home/milan/milanubuntu“: Datoteka postoji
<Atlantic777> ne, nemoj opet pokretati ono
<Atlantic777> sluaš sad, samo upiši ovu poslednju komandu (gksu gedit /etc/fstab) u terminal
<Atlantic777> tražiće ti password i otvoriće ti se neki fajl
<leviathan_> napisao sam to
<Atlantic777> u taj fajl, na kraj ćeš dodati jednu liniju
<leviathan_> otvorio je
<leviathan_> gksu
<Atlantic777> ok, dodaj ovo na kraj fajla, ako već ne postoji:
<Atlantic777> /dev/sda1 /home/milan/milanubuntu ext4 defaults  0 2
<leviathan_> dodao
<Atlantic777> sačuvaj to i u terminal upiši: sudo mount /dev/sda1
<leviathan_> mount: /dev/sda1 је већ монтиран или је /home/milan/milanubuntu заузет mount: према фајлу mtab, /dev/sda1 је већ прикачен на /home/milan/milanubuntu
<leviathan_> to mi je izaslo..
<leviathan_> jel gotovo?
<Atlantic777> cool
<Atlantic777> ajd mi još samo okači na paste: df -h
<Atlantic777> da proverim
<leviathan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718728/
<leviathan_> kad udjem u ovaj folder
<leviathan_> udje mi u folder
<leviathan_> i pise lost found
<leviathan_> da izbrisem ?
<Atlantic777> ne, ne moraš
<leviathan_> ok..
<leviathan_> hvala
<Atlantic777> to ti je to, možeš jedino da probaš restart pa opet sa df da vidiš da li je nakačeno automatski
<Atlantic777> mada trebalo bi
<leviathan_> kad idem desni klik
<leviathan_> pise demontiraj
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> ne znam sad kako to ubuntu tumači, da li sam skonta da je tu mountovana neka particija, ili ne
<Atlantic777> ajd, odo'
<Atlantic777> javi ako bude nekih problema
<leviathan_> ok
<Sava> pozdrav svima
<Sava> jel ima nekoga?
<Sava> imam jedan problem sa novim ubuntom, uspesno sam podesio opengl, naravno guglovao, ali mi wireless ne radi, detektuje sve mreze znaci podeseni su drajveri ali nece da se konektuje.
<Sava> e sad, ne znam kako da podesim te acces pointove ili sta je vec potrebno da bi proradio.....
<Atlantic777> Sava: o kakvom wirelessu je reč?
<Sava> realtek cip
<Atlantic777> Imaš ADSL router sa WiFi pa se kačiš na taj ruter?
<Sava> imam odvojen ruter
<Atlantic777> ili wifi kao provajder, pa antena na krovu, vpn itd..
<Atlantic777> Aha ruter + ap?
<Sava> obican ruter telekoma
<Atlantic777> ok
<Sava> produzen sa vajerlesom
<Atlantic777> razumem
<Sava> e sad tu mi je terminal pa ako treba neki feedback neke informacije koje bi mogle da pomognu da se resi misterija...
<Atlantic777> zamoliću te samo da izlaze komandi kačiš na paste.ubuntu.com ili pastebin.com :)
<Atlantic777> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Sava> :) naravno
<Atlantic777> ifconfig wlan0
<Atlantic777> za početak, ove dve
<Sava> samo cu morati copy paste na usb, potrajace, nisu mi u mrezi
<Sava> lap top je u pitanju
<Atlantic777> ja ne žurim
<Sava> http://pastebin.com/R5ypgRqw
<Sava> http://pastebin.com/QZAwEFLB
<Atlantic777> Dobro,  znaš li kako se zove mreža na koju hoćeš da se konektuješ?
<Sava> da
<Atlantic777> kako? :)
<Sava> gavran
<Sava> to moj wireless
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> btw, ti imaš hg520s?
<Sava> ?
<Sava> cip?
<Atlantic777> mislim na ruter, pošto on ima podršku za wireless
<Atlantic777> i postoji jedan takav u tvojoj okolini, još i nezaštićen, pa mi čudno :D
<Atlantic777> no, možda je komšijin
<Sava> pise tenda w311n
<Atlantic777> aha, ok
<Sava> nene
<Sava> moj je zasticen
<Sava> wp2
<Sava> i ima jak signal
<Sava> pristojan
<Atlantic777> ok
<Sava> ali ne znam, ranije sam imao suse pre ovog ubutnua novog
<Atlantic777> Ovaj, i network manager (tamo gore pored sata) vidi tvoju mrežu?
<Sava> i isti problem
<Atlantic777> I neće da se konektuje?
<Sava> ja sad ne znam da podesavam te acess pointove....
<Sava> nece
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.15
<Atlantic777> u stvari neće moći tako
<Atlantic777> ummm, hajde na laptopu idi na edit connections
<Atlantic777> pa pod wlan nađi svoju mrežu i klikni na edit
<Atlantic777> na laptopu ^
<Sava> ok
<Atlantic777> pa tamo ima IPv4
<Sava> da
<Atlantic777> dodaš adresu, recimo 192.168.14 bi rebala da bude ok
<Atlantic777> netmask je verovatno 24
<Atlantic777> i gateway 192.168.1.1
<Sava> prvo metod na manual
<Sava> ?
<Atlantic777> da
<Atlantic777> da li imaš neki komp priključen trenutno na taj ruter?
<Sava> da
<Sava> ovaj sa koga kucam
<Sava> stoni
<Atlantic777> super, na njemu je linux?
<Sava> nop :(
<Sava> vista
<Atlantic777> ok, ctrl + r
<Atlantic777> ipconfig
<Sava> ipconfig?
<Atlantic777> ako se dobro sećam
<Sava> ok
<Atlantic777> da, da vidiš koji je ip tog kompa i gateway
<Sava> ne da se preko run-a ugasi je sacu pokusam preko konzole
<Sava> e
<Sava> radi
<Atlantic777> da, mora iz konzole
<Atlantic777> šta kaže?
<Atlantic777> btw, nisam baš imao puno iskustva sa AP-ovima, tako da malo pričam napamet, znam samo kako bi to trebalo da radi
<Sava> ip je
<Sava> AP?
<Sava> aha
<Sava> ok
<Atlantic777> ap = access point, antena :D
<Sava> 192.168.0.100
<Sava> je ip
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> netmask, gateway?
<Sava>  192.168.0.1 je gateway
<Atlantic777> ima li tako nešto?
<Sava> netmask je klasika
<Sava> 255 255 255 0
<Atlantic777> 255.255.255.0?
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> na laptopu, stavi ip 192.168.0.101 gateway 192.168.0.1
<Atlantic777> i netmask 24
<Atlantic777> u dns i search domain možeš 8.8.8.8
<Sava> jel ovo problem do moje mreze... inace nisam pokusavao da se konektujem na druge
<Sava> tipa u gradu itd....
<Sava> ali mi je cudno sto na primer imam xp na lap topu isto, i wireless radi bez problema..
<Atlantic777> verovatno je do tvoje mreže
<Sava> stavio sam
<Sava> da pokusam sad?
<Atlantic777> probaj
<Sava> radi :):)
<Atlantic777> možeš da pinguješ neki sajt?
<Sava> jao covece pivo da ti kupim xD
<Atlantic777> ubuntu-rs.org recimo
<Sava> radi evo firefox
<Atlantic777> haa, sad imam 18. može i pivo xD
<Atlantic777> np :P
<Sava> ucitao stranu
<Sava> 18?
<Sava> ja 21
<Sava> xD
<Atlantic777> srećno u daljem avanturisanju
<tp0x45> mozetei dva piva :)
<Sava> hehe hvala
<Sava> moze momci ako se okupljate negde....
<Atlantic777> verovatno nemaš dhcp na ap-u ili tako nešto
<Sava> castim sve.. xD
<Sava> treba mi za faks bas... i open gl sam taman namestio..
<Atlantic777> u čemu kuckaš opengl?
<Atlantic777> code::blocks?
<Sava> emacs....
<Sava> insistiraju
<Atlantic777> cool :D
<Sava> da kucamo u tim editorima..
<Atlantic777> na kojem to faxu?
<Sava> zbog ispita
<Sava> matf
<Atlantic777> vim user s ove strane monitora, ali Å¡tujem i emacs
<Sava> xD
<Atlantic777> super, drago mi je da neko forsira emacs
<Sava> da pa asistent nam je ispricao pricu o emacsu....
<Sava> tj vimu
<Atlantic777> moje profe (doduše u srednjoj) većinom nisu ni čule da to postoji
<Sava> on ga koristi dok predaje..
<Atlantic777> vi != vim != emacs
<Sava> da xD
<Sava> nego.... ma ja sam na niskom stepenu da bi iole iskoristio prednosti tih editora...
<Atlantic777> već kad koristiš emacs na faxu, vidi org-mode
<tp0x45> Atlantic moras razumeti ... druga su vremena danas
<Atlantic777> jako moćna stvar u emacsu za hvatanje beležaka
<tp0x45> 90-ih je harao DOS i Windows 3.1 :)
<Atlantic777> tp0x45: da, samo Å¡to je profa diplomirao pre 25+ god
<Atlantic777> čudi me da nije ni čuo za to
<tp0x45> nije postojao Internet, a Unix je bio na samrti...
<Sava> atlantic ti studiras ili...?
<Atlantic777> Sava: ma u srednjoj sam još uvek -.-
<Atlantic777> na ftn ću, najverovatnije
<Sava> to je privatni?
<Sava> aa to je t
<Sava> ucinilo mi se i xD
<Atlantic777> e, neko mi je već spominjao taj fit
<Atlantic777> jedno vreme sam se ložio na etf, pa su uspeli da me odgovore od toga
<Sava> si iz bg-a?
<Atlantic777> ne, selendra na pola puta između NSa i So
<Sava> pa nas kako etf je etf.....
<Sava> ali smara prva godina gde ucis oete i sranja
<Sava> koja ti u principu ne trebaju...
<Atlantic777> pa vidi, iz tehničke sam, tako da oet polažem žmurećki :D
<Sava> haha
<Sava> da
<Atlantic777> nije meni to ništa prob
<Sava> pa to....
<Atlantic777> nego me nervira teorija, ne zanima me toliko elektronika i teorija već kodiranje i digitalna elektronika
<Sava> cek a mislis da na mreze u gradu itd.. nece praviti problema?
<Atlantic777> verovatno neće
<Sava> sobzirom da si iz tehnicke
<Atlantic777> pretpostavljam da AP nema dhcp
<Sava> da.. etf bi ti bio najrazumniji izbor...
<Sava> matf ti je isto bombardovanje matom..
<Sava> bespotrebno..
<Sava> al sta znam..
<Atlantic777> tj. da AP ne ume sam da dodeli ip adresu, a nije podešeno da zahtev za adresu prosledi ruteru
<Sava> raf je do jaja  ima isti program kao matf samo sto je skup ali su im uslovi mnogo bolji
<Atlantic777> ne podnosim matematiku
<Atlantic777> :D
<Sava> xD
<Atlantic777> ide meni sve to, ali ne volim
<Sava> mora covek da se zrtvuje xD
<Atlantic777> a ništa, ove god se žešće spremam za takmičenje iz programiranja, možda i ubodem stipendiju za raf
<Atlantic777> neki drugovi su uspeli tako...
<Atlantic777> a nisu nešto mnogo bolji od mene
<Sava> faks je faks moras da slusas stvari koje ne zelis.. strucne skole su uze obrazovanje...
<Sava> tj vise
<Sava> to bi ti bilo najbolje
<Atlantic777> ja sam davno naučio da sam učim ono šta me zanima, a školu otaljam što bolje mogu
<Atlantic777> tako da sad i dramaturgiju da završim, opet ću na kraju biti IT geek
<Atlantic777> nego, idem ja da Å¡trebam ekonomiku -.-
<Atlantic777> bbl
<Sava> meni je zao sto sam nisam takav, generalno sam da sednem nesto da ucim, nije da me ne zanima, mozda sam lenj covek, sta znam... ali to je zavidna osobina..
<Atlantic777> zaista se sam sebi divim po nekad, ne mogu da blenem u plafon, uvek nešto čitam
<Atlantic777> i ok je da odem i odsedim 3, sata, 5 sati, koliko hoću zaglavim u kafani
<Atlantic777> ali posle toga kao da me grize savesti čitam nešto xD
<Sava> haha
<Sava> ja ponekad ni ne izlazim iako ne ucim jer me grize savest, a ovako sam barem kao blizu knjige....
<Sava> xD
<Sava> iako blenem
<Sava> e a da te pitam, zasto je moralo konkretno za moju mrezu da se podesavaju parametri....
<Sava> kako to da za neku random wifi u gradu nece trebati....?
<Atlantic777> rekao sam ti, mislim da ap nije podešen da sam dodeljuje ip adresu
<Sava> pa sta znaci moracu za svaku mrezu koju nadje da podesavam?
<tp0x45> na drugim mrezama ce ti se IP namestati sam... :)
<Atlantic777> ne, to znači da je 99% mreža podešeno tako da mogu da dodele adresu
<tp0x45> ali ce mozda biti sifra... ako jen necije...
<Sava> hmm... pa ja kad sam podesavao
<Sava> i loziku i sve ostalo
<Sava> stavio sam da dodeljuje sam.....
<Sava> jer ostali u kuci mogu da se konektuju, xp masine su doduse....
<Atlantic777> pričam napamet, ne mogu da znam da li je do toga
<Atlantic777> ko zna gde se xp i kako konektuje xD
<Sava> xD
<Sava> da... to mi je bilo mnogo cudno....
<Atlantic777> kažem ti, imaš u komšiluku otključan hg520s
<Atlantic777> možda se tamo nakačio
<Sava> da je na kraju ipak do linuxa mozda.... dobro u buduce da znam... koje je pravilo za subnet mask i ip ?
<Sava> tj za gateway
<Sava> da vrtim brojeve dok se ne konektuje xD
<Atlantic777> gateway je obično ruter
<Atlantic777> ip, 192.168.0.1
<Atlantic777> ip, 192.168.0.2*
<Atlantic777> ili 192.168.1.2
<Atlantic777> ovaj poslednji broj lupiš neki
<Atlantic777> pošto je .2 verovatno već zauzeto
<Atlantic777> ne znam zašto ti je .100 na desktop kompu, ali .101 u ovom slučaju radi
<Atlantic777> ako ne bude radilo stavi .114
<Atlantic777> verovatno nemaš 14 kompova u kući
<Sava> ma jok
<Sava> ostalo su lap topovi od sestre i caleta...
<Sava> konekruju se na wifi
<Sava> jedan stoni samo...
<Atlantic777> netmask, verovatno je 24, što znači da je od 32 bita 24 keca i 8 nula, kada te oktete prevedeš u decimalni zapis, dobiješ 255.255.255.0
<Atlantic777> negde hoće da upišeš 24, negde sa x.x.x.x
<Atlantic777> ovo sa 114, probaj da staviš
<Atlantic777> pošto ako se oni konektuju kako treba, moguće da će zauzeti tu .101 adresu pa ti nećeš moći
<Sava> radi sa 101
<Atlantic777> i još nešto sam hteo da ti kažem...
<Sava> ...
<Sava> aha
<Atlantic777> sad radi ali Å¡ta ako se neko drugi konektuje i uzme .101?
<Atlantic777> dhcp deli redom
<Sava> dadada
<Atlantic777> osim ako neke adrese nisu rezervisane za neke mrežne karte prema MAC adresi
<Atlantic777> ali to je već druga priča
<Sava> a ovo 192.168 to je ustaljeno za sve mreze
<Sava> lokalni deo
<Atlantic777> da, tako počinju lokalne adrese
<Sava> nisam jos imao detaljni kurs o mrezama xD
<Atlantic777> mada ima i sa 10.0
<Sava> samo nesto malo...
<Atlantic777> i još u jednoj klasi postoje ali ne mogu se sad setiti
<Sava> a sta mu dodje ono 127.0.0.1
<Atlantic777> 172.16 je takože privatno
<Atlantic777> 127.0.0.1 je tvoj komp, uvek
<Atlantic777> znači localhost = 127.0.0.1 = tvoja.trenutna.ip.adresa
<Atlantic777> 127.0.0.1 sweet 127.0.0.1 = home sweet home
<Sava> to ako hocu u lokalu nesto da radim.... a ruteru sam 192.168.0.114 sad...
<Sava> dada
<Sava> theres no place like 127.0.0.1
<Atlantic777> upravo
<Sava> secam se te majice xD
<Atlantic777> vidi ovako, imaš komp A adresa mu je .1.1
<Sava> a adresa rutera kako je moj lap top vidi je gateway
<Atlantic777> i kompb B adresa je 1.2
<Atlantic777> na kompu a pišeš 127.0.0.1 to je kao da si upisao .1.1
<Atlantic777> kada na kmopu B upišeš 127.0.0.1 to je kao da si upisao .1.2
<Atlantic777> Sava: da, gateway je adresa na koju podaci treba da izlaze
<Sava> aha znaci ima neka funkcija preslikavanja
<Sava> tih adresa
<Atlantic777> da, 127.0.0.1 će uvek gađati komp za kojim sediš
<Sava> ok hvala ti puno
<Atlantic777> np ;)
<Atlantic777> mada i ja sam svež s tim mrežama, toliko se snalazim, ali nije to to
<Sava> vazno je da radi... pa ako van bude pravio problema cu bacim na manual pa cu se igram dok se ne konektuje :)
<Atlantic777> poslušaj me i promeni ono 101 u 114
<Atlantic777> ili 113
<Atlantic777> 128
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta god
<Atlantic777> tako sigurno neće praviti probleme
<Atlantic777> ne sigurno, verovatno, ne mogu nikad ništa da garantujem
<Sava> ma uzas je.... ranije sam toliko citao po forumima .... nerviaro se nije radilo.. na kraju problem je bio na fizickom nivo.. prso uredjaj i dali mi nov..... haos xD
<Atlantic777> eto...
<Sava> promenio sam
<Sava> thx
<Atlantic777> eto, sad si miran
<Sava> jel ima ovde ljudi inace... jel aktivan kanal?
<Atlantic777> svrati neko po potrebi da mu pomegnomo na brzinu
<Sava> ne znam koji su u srbiji ircevi aktivni..... znam za neki lugons momci iz novog sada
<Atlantic777> od podneva ti si otprilike drugi koji ima problem
<Sava> isto pomazu
<Atlantic777> svrati na #lugons na ovom serveru
<Sava> dada
<Atlantic777> tamo je dosta živo, uvek
<Sava> znam za lugons super su tamo
<Sava> ima li jos ista?
<Sava> isto sam njih pitao
<Atlantic777> postoji #archlinux
<Sava> i rekli kao ma jok mrtvo je to sve ljude ne zanima xD
<Atlantic777> ovaj... #lugons kao kanal živi samo tako
<Atlantic777> lab je mrtav pošto je većina matorih članova po belom svetu
<Sava> dada, pa drago mi je zbog toga....
<Sava> ima i u bg-u organizuju razmenu vestina
<Sava> doduse ne znam da li imaju irc
<Atlantic777> razmena veština je na google groups dosta aktivna
<Sava> ali valjda ce da naprave neki hacklab
<Atlantic777> koliko znam
<Sava> sta znam
<Sava> da
<Sava> clan sam... ali nikako da odem
<Sava> nekako mi glupo sam xD
<Sava> a ionako bih samo leechovao njihove vestine xD
<Atlantic777> Mislim da je Uroš nešto petljao sa njima, mogu da pitam ako hoćeš...
<Atlantic777> Sava: i ja sam leechovao pa sad seedujem.
<Sava> e pa hvala jos jednom, svraticu jos koji put, odo da crtam neke krivulje u gl-u xD
<leviathan_> ee Atlantic777
<leviathan_> dobro je da si tu :D
<leviathan_> ono sto sam napravio,kad hocu da nesto napravim fasciklu ili bilo sta..
<leviathan_> pise da ne moze
<Atlantic777> leviathan_: sudo chmod milan:milan ~/milanubuntu
<Atlantic777> ne, ne
<Atlantic777> chown
<Atlantic777> leviathan_: sudo chown milan:milan ~/milanubuntu
<leviathan_> chown: недостаје операнд након „milan:milan~/milanubuntu“ Користите „chown --help“ да бисте добили више информација.
<Atlantic777> leviathan_: sudo chown milan:milan ~/milanubuntutu imaš razmak
<Atlantic777> i možda treba -r
<Atlantic777> razmak između milan:milan i ~/milanubuntu
<leviathan_> chown: не могу да приступим „/home/milan/milanubuntutu“: Ne postoji takva datoteka ili direktorijum :O
<Atlantic777> nemoguće
<Atlantic777> daj df
<leviathan_> to pise u terminalu
<Atlantic777> napisao si ubuntutu
<Atlantic777> -.-
<leviathan_> kopirao od tebe :D
<Atlantic777> a jbg pišem stojeći
<leviathan_> sad napisao to
<leviathan_> zatrazilo sifru
<leviathan_> ukucao
<leviathan_> i dalje nista ne pokazuje,samo da kucam opet
<Atlantic777> ne
<Atlantic777> probaj sad da vidiš da li se ponaša kako treba
<Atlantic777> ako neće, onda moguće da u fstab nešto ne valja, mada tako je kod mene namešteno
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi da je ok
<Atlantic777> vidi da li možeš da koristiš sad taj folder kao bilo koji drugi
<Atlantic777> i vidi sa df da li je /dev/sda1 prikačen na /home/milan/milanubuntu
<leviathan_> radi
<leviathan_> sada radi..
<leviathan_> hvala
<Atlantic777> ništa... np
<maletaski> \o
<promis> imam 2 gb rama i swapuje mi
<promis> a kad swapuje, kao da ni nemaš računar nego računaljku
<promis> i to već na 1gb počinje lagano da swapuje
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-26
<ubuntu-user> da li neko moze da mi pomogne
<ubuntu-user> ubuntu 11.10 i zamrzavanje PS2 portova
<ubuntu-user> ima li koga?
<promis> kako to?
<ubuntu-user> ima i koga
<ubuntu-user> *li
<promis> kako to?
<ubuntu-user> sta to?
<promis>  zamrzavanje PS2 portova
<ubuntu-user> pa mis i tastatura se 'randomly' jednostavno zamrznu
<promis> jel si probao sa drugim uređajima?
<ubuntu-user> desaval se i to da se tastatura 'zaglavi' i samo kuca 777777777777777777777
<ubuntu-user> nisam
<ubuntu-user> mis i tastatura su ispravni
<ubuntu-user> ali kao da se PS2 portovi zamrznu istovremeno
<ubuntu-user> i samo restart pomaze
<promis> ako spominješ da se mrzne ps2 ja bi ti rekao da je crkla ploča
<promis> a ako ka
<promis> žeš da blokiraju miš i tastatura onda bih rekao da X baguje
<ubuntu-user> blokiraju ili zamrznu, koja je razlika
<ubuntu-user> u pozadini sve nastavi da funkcionise, npr. ako je pusten youtube klip, ali mis i tastatura ne reaguju
<ubuntu-user> da li je moguce update-ovati X ?
<promis> uvek je moguće
<ubuntu-user> probao sam i novije kernele, ali nista
<promis> koja je verzija ubuntu-a?
<ubuntu-user> 11.10
<promis> a da probaš malo drugu neku verziju?
<promis> čisto da vidimo da je do verzije, a ne do hardvera
<ubuntu-user> probao sam 11.04 kao live cd i isto se desavalo da se zakuca :)
<promis> koja je ploča?
<ubuntu-user> asus P7P55D
<promis> aj probaj 10.04 livecd pa vidi šta se događa?
<ubuntu-user> morao sam u medjuvremenu na restart posto se opet zaglavio
<promis> vidi malo ovo i traži nešto u tom smislu, ja moram da idem sada, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9309542
<ubuntu-user> hvala na strpljenju
<jozef> pozdrav svima prvi put sam ovde
<Atlantic777> ode čovek :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију.| Први пут
<Atlantic777>           сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србије | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 за веће количине текста | Посетите нашу веб презентацију ubuntu-rs.org
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србије | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 за веће количине текста | Посетите нашу веб презентацију http://ubuntu-rs.org
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србије | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 за веће количине текста | Посетите нашÑ
<Atlantic777> нема места :(
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србије | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 за веће количине текста | Посетите нашу веб презент
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србије | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Посетите нашу веб презентацију http://ubuntu-rs.org
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Посетите нашу веб презентацију http://ubuntu-rs.org
<Atlantic777> Ja se izvinjavam zbog njakanja /topic, sad je ok.
<promis> jack2 smrdi
<promis> jakc1 rula
<Leviathan_> Atlantic777: ee
<Atlantic777> e
<Leviathan_> jesi tu
<Atlantic777> jesam
<Leviathan_> da nadogradim na 11.10?
<Atlantic777> opet ne radi? :D
<Atlantic777> aha, 11.10
<Leviathan_> radi bre ko singerica :D
<Leviathan_> samo nzm dal ce blokirati
<Atlantic777> uff, vidi, nadogradnje su uvek dosta rizične
<Leviathan_> posto imam rama 512
<Atlantic777> nekad prođe, nekad ne...
<Leviathan_> a tamo pise treba 384 valjda za ubuntu 11.10
<Leviathan_> i za server jos 112
<Leviathan_> to je 512
<Atlantic777> evo, na mojim kompovima se još uvek vrte 11.04 zato što nemam vremena da se krljam s time ako nešto pukne
<Atlantic777> ma jok, 512 je minimala minimale za ubuntu
<Atlantic777> treba 1 GiB da bi fino radilo
<Atlantic777> xubuntu, lubuntu to su već druga priča
<Leviathan_> znaci ostacu na 11.04
<Leviathan_> sad mi trenutno 11.04 radi normalno na 512..
<Leviathan_> svejedno,11.10 je napravljen samo za ljude koje ovle unity
<Leviathan_> a ne mogu da koriste,jer ne podrzava im 3d ..
<Leviathan_> a ja imam unity 2d
<Atlantic777> ovaj... :D
<Atlantic777> a kubuntu 11.10? xfce 11.10?
<Atlantic777> xubuntu*
<Atlantic777> ubuntu nije samo unity
<Atlantic777> drugo, unity 3d i unity 2d postoji i u 11.10 i u 11.04
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran šta si hteo da kažeš
<Leviathan_> meni su rekli da je 11.10 radjen samo za 2d
<Leviathan_> ma svejedno mi je.. ovaj mi je dobar 11.04 i necu ga ni menjati.. :D
<Atlantic777> ma da, nećeš ga menjati... znaš li da ubuntu ne daje neograničenu podršku? :D
<Atlantic777> a to 2d, 3d verovatno misliš na compiz i kocku
<Atlantic777> to nije isto Å¡to i unity 2d i unity
<Leviathan_> pa onde pise da daje? :O
<Leviathan_> da ga nadogradim? samo,oce se svi fajlovi trenutni izbrisati??
<Atlantic777> unity 2d je osakaćen unity i vrsti se na qt-u
<Atlantic777> unity koristi compiz
<Atlantic777> a ona kocka isto koristi compiz :D
<Atlantic777> a istina je da unity (za sad) nema podrška za te 3d efekte
<Atlantic777> mislim, kocku
<Atlantic777> :D
<Leviathan_> trenutna moja graficka
<Leviathan_> od 64mb
<Leviathan_> podrzava 3d
<Atlantic777> Ako budeš radio upgrade, samo budi spreman na to da pukneš nešto i ne radi, pa onda instaliraš novu verziju od nule.
<Atlantic777> U praksi se pokazalo da je uvek bolje skloniti podatke (osim ako imaš /home na posebnoj particiji) i odraditi clean install.
<Atlantic777> a ti radi kako hoćeš :)
<Leviathan_> oke
<Atlantic777> inače, instalirao sam već par puta i 11.10 i fino radi ;)
<Leviathan_> ma mrzi me da rezem :D
<Atlantic777> unetbootin ;)
<Leviathan_> Atlantic777:
<Leviathan_> moram instalirati 11.10
<Leviathan_> na 11.04 nemam svu podrsku?
<Leviathan_> trenutno
<Atlantic777> trenutno imaš
<Atlantic777> ček sec, da ti dam jedan link
<Leviathan_> aj
<Atlantic777> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTShttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Atlantic777> da vidiš kako to ide s tom podrškom
<Atlantic777> još uvek imaš podršku za 11.04, ističe tek kad izađe 12.10
<Leviathan_> aha ok
<Leviathan_> rado bih nadogradio,ali ne smem,blokirace :D
<Atlantic777> možda i neće :)
<Atlantic777> probaj
<Leviathan_> mozes mi naci
<Leviathan_> koliko treba za 11.10?
<Atlantic777> čega? vremena za upgrade ili sys req?
<Leviathan_> memorije
<Leviathan_> sys req
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi da radi prihvatljivo na 512
<Atlantic777> mada 1 GiB treba da bi to išlo fino
<Atlantic777> unity 2d sigurno vuče manje...
<Leviathan_> pa to
<Leviathan_> sutra cu ga nadogradit pa sta bude..
<Leviathan_> ako bude blokiralo,imam cd od 11.04 ,lako ga je vratit
<Atlantic777> vidi, upgrade ume da traje satima
<Atlantic777> prvo dok on to sve skine, pa dok instalira i uklopi...
<Leviathan_> pa meni je brzo islo
<Leviathan_> i prekino sam jer je pojavljivalo neke greske
<Atlantic777> update ili upgrade?
<Atlantic777> upgrade sigurno potraje par sati :D
<Leviathan_> upgrade
<Atlantic777> skoro kao da kompajliraš kde na gentoo
<Atlantic777> u stvari, kao chromium ili webkit
<Atlantic777> xD
<Leviathan_> :D idem .. pozz
<Leviathan_> i hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-27
<leviathan_> Atlantic777:
<leviathan_> evo nadogradjujem :D
<leviathan_> jos 2min da skine paket
<leviathan_> pa ide nadogradnja paketa
<leviathan_> treba da skine 1570
<leviathan_> skino 1510
<leviathan_> Atlantic777:
<leviathan_> ekstra radi
<leviathan_> :D
<leviathan_> ee ljudi,kako se gleda koja je graficka??
<tp0x45> uradi sudo lspci pa gledaj pored VGA
<leviathan_> lpsci | VGA
<leviathan_> tako nesto?
<leviathan_> ok
<leviathan_> instalirao sam ubuntu 11.10 ,radi bolje nego 11.04 :D
<promis> ne treba sudo
<promis> lspci | grep VGA
<tp0x45> svaka cast :)
<leviathan_> 512 rama imam
<leviathan_> ali radi oke.. i bolji dizajn mnogo
<leviathan_> promis:
<leviathan_> zasto kad idem informacije,sve pise samo grafika ne
<promis> koju si komandu pokrenuo_
<leviathan_> pise Grafika : Nepoznato
<promis> ?
<leviathan_> ma pise da je ati radeon 7000
<leviathan_> ne mislim na to,vec kad idem podesavanje sistema,pa informacije o sistemu
<leviathan_> pise grafika nepoznato
<promis> to zanemari
<promis> sve poddatke o sistemu u gui programima znaimari
<promis> samo terminal
<leviathan_> oke..
<leviathan_> lepo izgleda..
<leviathan_> svidja mi se 11.10 ..
<leviathan_> promis:
<leviathan_> vise mi je uzimao ram memorije 11.04
<leviathan_> nego ovaj
<leviathan_> ovaj uzima 360 a otvorena mozzila sa 3 taba i kvirc
<leviathan_> a 11.04 mi 400rama samo mozzila
<promis> ne možeš tako da gledaš, gledaj vrednosti kad se podigne sistem. pre nego ovoriš bilo koji program
<leviathan_> znam da ide brze..
<leviathan_> jer kad pomeram mis,kad ulazim u program i sve.. ide brze
<mne> Ima li koga
<LordDVG> ima mne
 * Atlantic777 maše
<mne> moze li mi ko pomoci? postavio sam problem na forumu: povezivanje tv kartice sa dvb risiverom?
<mne> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Kako-povezati-dvb-risiver-sa-tv-karticom--14390?pid=180468#pid180468
<Atlantic777> mne: dok tražim link, ubuduće samo postavi pitanje i sačekaj da neko odgovori
<Atlantic777> svi smo mi tu negde za kompom samo Å¡to radimo milion stvari
<mne> ;-)
<Atlantic777> i ne pitaš da li smeš da pitaš ili da li neko zna, samo pitaš :D
 * Atlantic777 ode da vidi link
<mne> hhaha ok
<mne> laik sam za linux......
<promis> ako kartica nije podr\ana - zboravi
<mne> hm.... a kako cu da znam jel' podrzana?
<maletaski> mne, jel ti radi kartica ?
<mne> ne prepoznaje je pc kad je udzekam u usb
<maletaski> jel preko usba
<maletaski> huh
<mne> da da
<maletaski> aj uključi je u usb
<mne> ok
<maletaski> pa daj ispis od lsusb
<promis> ništa me nisi slušao mne
<promis> nisi dao izlaz od lsusb
<mne> hheheh promis
<mne> jesam
<mne> ali
<promis> pa đe je?
<maletaski> ?
<mne> ne znnam ti ja ono sa copy paste
<Atlantic777> o.O
<maletaski> lol
<promis> e pa jebiga
<promis> pa jel sam ti dao uputstvo i za to
<maletaski> aj daj onda ovde
<Atlantic777> Idem da napišem uputstvo na wiki kako se kopira nešto iz gnome-terminala.
<mne> jesi, ali, rekoh da sam laik... nije mi bas ono najjasnije
<promis> Atlantic777: iskoristi moje
<Atlantic777> promis: ima već?
<maletaski> ajde pokušaćemo sad
<promis> pa ima naravno
<mne> ok hvalaaaaa
<Atlantic777> onda minus za mne što ne čita wiki
<promis> ali nije u wiki
<maletaski> ukucaj ovo u terminalu
<maletaski> lsusb
<Atlantic777> promis: pa gde je?
<promis> na forumu
<promis> dao sam mu vezu ka njemu
<Atlantic777> promis: spakovaću na wiki, ok?
<promis> moće
<maletaski> moće?
<maletaski> :D
<promis> moče
<maletaski> lol
<mne> i sto sad
<mne> ima li koga
<maletaski> ma ima
<mne> ok ;-)
<promis> mne: aj daj ispis od lsusb, pa da ti namestimo karticu da možeš da gledaš Žan Klod Van Dama na prvom
<maletaski> Å¡ta bi sa lsusb?
<mne> hahhah cekl
<mne> cek
<maletaski> tebe čekamo :D
<mne> uradio
<maletaski> aj sad iskopiraj to iz terminala ovde
<Atlantic777> maletaski: si lud?
<mne> petar@petar-Amilo-A2661G-Series:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc  Bus 001 Device 008: 
<maletaski> Å¡to bre
<maletaski> Atlantic777, ?
<Atlantic777> maletaski: ne može ceo lsusb ovde, flood excess
<maletaski> ma nema toga mnogo
<Atlantic777> ili ograničenje dužine poruke
<Atlantic777> ok...
<maletaski> a jok
<maletaski> ma*
<Atlantic777> mne: a vidi i /topic
<Atlantic777>  Коористите
<Atlantic777>           http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<mne> Ljudi, ja zaista cijenim sto hocete da mi pomognete, ali, ne kapiram vase pc-linux pojmove.... ako moze nesto "seljacki" da mi se objasni
<maletaski> ma ok mne
<Atlantic777> da pokušam sad ja?! :D
<Atlantic777> ajd, najmlađi sam
<Atlantic777> maletaski, promis javimo se kad dobijemo lsusb
<Atlantic777> :)
<maletaski> jel tebi povezana tv kartica preko huba?
<Atlantic777> mne: hajde, otvori terminal
<mne> ok
<Atlantic777> uvećaj ga preko celog ekrana
<mne> ok
<Atlantic777> upiši komandu: lsusb
<Atlantic777> i pritisni enter
<Atlantic777> jesi?
<mne> da
<mne> i?
<Atlantic777> sada označi levim klikom miša ceo taj tekst koji je ispisao
<Atlantic777> znači od početka do kraja, sve
<Atlantic777> i pritisneš ctrl + shift + c
<Atlantic777> selektuješ ga i kopiraš sa ctrl + shift + c
<maletaski> aj onda prepuštam tebi Atlantic777
<maletaski> mlađi si :D
<maletaski> ja odo
<Atlantic777> maletaski: nne razumem se ja u kartice, nego samo da lsusb dobijete
<maletaski> ujtru idem na teren :D
<maletaski> ahahahahha
<Atlantic777> a ja sam bolestan, ne mogu da gledam :D
<Atlantic777> mne: živ li si?
<maletaski> uff
<Atlantic777> samo kopiraš, ne treba ništa više da se dogodi
<Atlantic777> isto kao kada u wordu nešto kopiraš, ono copy
<mne> jebiga, gdje je sift
<mne> njemacka mi tastat.
<Atlantic777> dole levo
<Atlantic777> iznad ctrrl
<Atlantic777> ctrl
<Atlantic777> ima strelica na gore nacrtana
<mne> sa sterloicom nagore?
<Atlantic777> aham, to bi trebao biti shift :)
 * Atlantic777 se sad seti da je moglo i sa desnim klikom pa copy
<Atlantic777> mne: pritisnuo si to?
<mne> da...
<mne> kopirao desnim klikom
<Atlantic777> sad bi trebao da odeš na sajt: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mne> ok i?
<Atlantic777> mne: i tamo ubaciš taj tekst koji si kopirao
<Atlantic777> tamo gde je content
<maletaski> desni klik na prozor na tom linku
<mne> ubacio... i?
<Atlantic777> a u poster, svoje ime
<maletaski> i paste
<Atlantic777> klikneš na paste
<maletaski> da
<mne> uradio
<Atlantic777> e sadd daj adresu stranice koja ti se otvorila
<Atlantic777> piše paste.ubuntu.com/neki-brojevi/
<Atlantic777> to nam daj
<Atlantic777> da možemo i mi da vidimo
<zoran_> i ja bih da vidim, dobro vece
<Atlantic777> pozdrav zoran_ :)
<maletaski> dobro veče
<zoran_> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> mne: vidiš li gde je adresa koju treba da nam daš?
<mne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721034/
<Atlantic777> e to je to
<Atlantic777> promis, maletaski prepuštam vam dalje
<mne> sam sec
<maletaski> eh sad :D
<maletaski> to smo i malo pre dobili ovde Atlantic777
<mne> nije mi kartica sad povezana na risiver
<maletaski> nemora ni da bude
<mne> (istjera me zena iz sobe-klinac mora da soava)
<mne> :-)
<maletaski> heheheh
<zoran_> zene...i moja me ponekad otera
<mne> ;-) jbga
<maletaski> mne jel znaš da proveriš svoju ip adresu?
<mne> neeeeeeeeeeeee
<maletaski> a?
<Atlantic777> uh i moj ćale je igrao neke kamione dok sam ja spavao :D
<maletaski> mne aj ovako
<zoran_> moj matori se zali da mi nemamo sah koji on ne moze da pobedi u repo's
<maletaski> idi na ovaj link
<Atlantic777> mne: ovo u terminal: curl -s http://whatismyip.org/
<maletaski> http://www.whatismyip.com/
<Atlantic777> pa dobiješ četiri broja
<Atlantic777> maletaski: jesi video ovo sa curl?! Dobra fora. :
<Atlantic777> :D
<maletaski> ne
<zoran_> IP 6 uklucen?
<maletaski> ma nebitno mne
<mne> poloako ljudi
<zoran_> u;ljucen?
<mne> da sve pohvatam-jedan po jedan ;-)
<Atlantic777> zoran_: probaj sa pychess
<Atlantic777> zoran_: taj pychess mlatim kako stignem, gnuchess nema Å¡anse
<maletaski> mne prati samo moje odgovore
<mne> koga da slusam-dogovorite se
<zoran_> probao, matori je majstor, razbije ga
<mne> ok malteski
<Atlantic777> zoran_: ček, ček, a treba šah koji će da pobedi ćaleta?
<mne> sorry maletaski
<maletaski> ma ok
<Atlantic777> zoran_: daj mu gnuchess, može i pychess pa izabereš gnuchess kao backend
<maletaski> prebaci se u onaj drugi prozor Å¡to sam otvorio
<Atlantic777> zoran_: a ako ni gnuchess nije dobar, pošalji ga na FICS
<Atlantic777> biće mu dosta :D
<zoran_> OK, pauza, juce sam imao problem sa prijateljem, IP 6 isklucio i problem sa routerom resen. ma ne pomaze, matorom treba jaca masina i Blue Deep
<mne_> tu sam
<maletaski> uh ne tu
<maletaski> šta koristiš za chat
<mne_> ?
<zoran_> ?
<mne_> ma ovo preko ubuntu sajta
<maletaski> jel si preko fajerfoksa
<maletaski> aha
<mne_> opera
<maletaski> ok
<zoran_> idem dito, Opera
<maletaski> jel ti pokazalo tvoju ip adresu
<mne_> da
<maletaski> na onom sajtu?
<maletaski> ajde daj mi ovde
<mne_> 109.228.102.180
<maletaski> e ček sad
<mne_> e sad me ishakerisite ;-)
<Atlantic777> maletaski: hoćeš ssh?
<maletaski> Atlantic777, ne nego remote desktop
<Atlantic777> maletaski: a to je to, srećno sa port forwardingom :D
<maletaski> eh ne baksuziraj :D
<maletaski> Atlantic777, baksuze jedan evo neće :D
<mne_> WTF?
<Atlantic777> mne_: mi smo dobri momci, ne brini :D
<Atlantic777> maletaski: ne možeš da prođeš kroz ruter ako PF nije namešten
<zoran_> pa svi Linux momci su OK
<maletaski> a?
<mne_> ok ok - i trebali bi... Linux boys su valjda humanisti ;-)
<maletaski> uh bem mu tačno to sam zaboravio
<Atlantic777> maletaski: ako ima adsl ruter ne možeš remote desktop ni u priči ako portforwarding nije namešten
<zoran_> Ocuppy je isto Anonymous posao
<maletaski> da
<zoran_> portforwarding mora....
<maletaski> uh đe sad podesiti ovaj pf
<Atlantic777> maletaski: a šta hoćeš da uradiš ili proveriš?
<Atlantic777> mislim da će nam potrajati da pf namestimo kod mne_
<Atlantic777> nije do rutera, nego ipak je to početnik
<zoran_> svaki ruter ima drugaciji interfejs
<maletaski> da
<zoran_> pa svi smo bili pocetnici
<maletaski> ma kod mene isto nije podešen
<zoran_> uvek se nadje dobar covek na ovom svetu
<Atlantic777> meni nije problem da mu objasnim...
<mne_> hvala ljudi
<Atlantic777> mne_ imaš vremena da sredimo i port forwarding pa da ti to maletaski pokuša srediti sa svojeg kompa?
<mne_> imam
<Atlantic777> cool
<Atlantic777> kakav internet imaš?
<mne_> samo recite sto treba da radim
<maletaski> aj sredite to
<zoran_> kod mene nije potreban pf, ali ako mi zatreba dao bih bez razmisljanja
<mne_> adsl preko wirelessa
<mne_> se kacim
<Atlantic777> maletaski: ajd ti pakuj na spavanje, pa ćeš sutra ovo :D
<Atlantic777> mne_: ok, a imaš više kompova u mreži?
<maletaski> e teško
<maletaski> :D
<mne_> da
<maletaski> od sutra sam na terenu u Kruševcu :D
<Atlantic777> mne_: ok, hajde klikni tamo gore na wireless ikonicu
<Atlantic777> znaš ono kao radar?
<mne_> da da
<maletaski> neću biti tu narednih 6-7 dana
<mne_> i?
<Atlantic777> mne_: e pa idi na edit connections
<mne_> ok dalje
<Atlantic777> izvini, otvori sad i terminal i piši: ifconfig wlan0
<Atlantic777> pa mi to daj na paste.ubuntu.com
<mne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721052/
<zoran_> instalirajte Yakuake terminal, veceg uzivanja nema
<Atlantic777> zoran_: tmux u tty
<Atlantic777> mne_: e sad tamo u edit connections
<zoran_> genijalna zezalica za terminal
<Atlantic777> mne_: tamo nađi svoju mrežu
<Atlantic777> mne_: pa klikni na edit
<Atlantic777> mne_: cimni kad odradiš
<mne_> uradio
<maletaski> aj ln svima otišo sam
<Atlantic777> mne_: sada tamo nađi ipv4 settings
<Atlantic777> ln maletaski
<mne_> dalje
<Atlantic777> mne_: pa izabereš umesto dhcp staviš manual
<mne_> dalje
<Atlantic777> idi na add
<mne_> ok
<Atlantic777> koliko kompova imaš kući koji koriste net?
<mne_> 2 lap topa koje kacim preko wirelessa
<Atlantic777> samo to?
<mne_> da da .... a sto?
<Atlantic777> zbog adresa, da ne nastane zbrka da jedan drugu zauzmu mesto
<Atlantic777> jedan drugom*
<mne_> aha
<promis> mne_:  šta ti je sve bilo uključeno kad si rdio lsusb?
<mne_> treba li da drugi iskljucim?
<Atlantic777> mne_: ne :)
<mne_> terminal i opera
<promis> heh, od uređaja sinak, od uređaja
<mne_> pa oba pc-ja
<promis> jao brfe
<promis> usb uređaji
<promis> koji su sve bili uključeni
<promis> vidim neka 2
<mne_> aaa.... samo ovaj od tv kartice i mis
<Atlantic777> mne_: tamo gde si kliknuo na add u prvu kolonu pišeš 192.168.1.11 u drugu 24 i u treću 192.168.1.1, a dole u dns search i ostalo 192.168.1.1, to je pola posla odrađeno
<Atlantic777> mne_: mislim da promisu ne treba ni ssh ni remote desktop, pa ćemo nastaviti kad on završi ;)
<promis> pa šta će vam ssh?
<Atlantic777> promis: ma maletaski hteo remote desktop pa sam se ponudio da mu sredim port forwarding
<mne_> nema 3 kolone u edut konekcije
<mne_> ima samo:
<mne_> dns serv.
<Atlantic777> ima ip address, netmask i gateway
<Atlantic777> kada klikneš na add
<Atlantic777> a dole su ti ova tri polja, jedna ispod drugog)
<mne_> i serch domains gdje mogu da nesto copy paste.... i naravno ona kolona pored add
<Atlantic777> ta kolona pored add, kad klikneš na add, dobićeš nov red u koji možeš da upišeš ove brojeve koje sam ti dao
<mne_> uradio sve i save
<Atlantic777> ok, sad bi trebalo opet da se konektuješ na svoju mrežu, pa da čačkamo po ruteru
<Atlantic777> ali, to ti je nebitno za karticu, to je samo maletaski hteo da se konektuje na tvoj komp da ti to namesti
<Atlantic777> on je otišao, promis sad može da ti pomogne, a to njemu ne treba
<Atlantic777> bolje slušaj promisa nego ovo da čačkamo sad :D
<mne_> auh
<mne_> sto sad ja da radim?
<mne_> koga da slusam?
<promis> zanimljivo, svi imaju ubodenu ovu tv kartu ali se ne žale na nju, nego na kamere i druge stvari
<mne_> moze li neko tj. hoce li da mi pomogne?
<Atlantic777> mne_: ovo šta smo uradili sad to je ok, to će trebati neki drugi put
<Atlantic777> na žalost oko same tv karte ti ja ne mogu pomoći
<zoran__> koja TV karta? kasno sam se uklucio
<mne_> aha... znaci ova tv kartica ne moze na ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> mne_: moda i može
<mne_> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Kako-povezati-dvb-risiver-sa-tv-karticom--14390?pid=180468#pid180468
<zoran__> da li je kompatibilna moras daa pogledas pre lupovine
<mne_> davno je to kupljeno....
<zoran__> kupovine, sorry, imao sam problem sa brodicem pa mi kaziprs otezava kucanje
<zoran__> model, proizvodjac
<promis> kako se zove model, puno ime
<mne_> ljudi, da vas ja ne smaram i zadrzavam ako ovo ne mozre... gore u linku je moj problem iznesen i molim sve koji mogu da mi pomognu tako sto ce mi na najednostavniji nacin objasniti jer sam apsolutni pocetnik na linux-u
<mne_> TV kartica je " PixelView" (playTV 400 USB) model: PV-TV414u+
<mne_> odoh na balkon da zapalim cigaretu............ uhvati me nervozzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zoran__> razumem, ali sam se prekasno uklucio i nisam mogao da vidim
<promis> ovo je čip: ID 1554:4933 Prolink Microsystems Corp.
<promis> pardon
<promis> ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc
<promis> nene, ipak ono prvo
<promis> tražio sam pogrešan uređaj sve vreme :)
<promis> nije ni čudo što se niko nije žalio na miša
<zoran__> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Kako-povezati-dvb-risiver-sa-tv-karticom
<zoran__> i instaliraj Yakuake, lakse to je da radis sa terminal prozorcicem
<mne> evo me.. sta sam propustio?
<zoran__> zena me tera na spavanje, sutra radni dan, laku noc svima
<promis> mne koliko ja vidim kartica nije podržana
<mne> Jos jednom moli sve - na ovom linku je moj problem, pa ko umije i moze da mi pmogne-bio bih zahvalan (na najednostavniji nacin da mi objasni jer sam apsolutni pocetnik na linux-u) HVALA SVIMA!!! :-) http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Kako-povezati-dvb-risiver-sa-tv-karticom--14390?pid=180468#pid180468
<mne> Pozdrav i svako dobro!!!
<promis> hehe, ladno duplirana tema
<promis> mne: jel si ti bio wahwah?
 * Atlantic777 sprema motku
<promis> možda ga mrzelo da kuca pa je iskopirao poruku od wahwah-a :)
<promis> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Kako-povezati-dvb-risiver-sa-tv-karticom--14390 isto kao http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Kako-povezati-dvb-risiver-sa-tv-karticom
<promis> ja mislim da imam na gajbi i da sam probao ovu istu tv karticu
<promis> stim što sam je ja uključio, video kako se zove, potražio u kernel dokumentaciji, video da je nema, i naravno odmah odustao da se bakćem stim
<Guest18993> jel zna neko pode?avanje wallpapers na starom puppy 431-haro
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-28
<vvuja> ima li koga?
<vvuja> ima neko budan
<vvuja> ima li koga?
<vvuja> pozdrav
<vvuja> ima li koga budnog?
<vvuja> mala pomoc je potrebna ako neko zeli da pomogne?
<dungodung|away> koliko mala?
<dungodung|away> never mind, moram didem
<vvuja> sta mala?
<vvuja> Vuk Vujovic ovde
<vvuja> imam pitanje ako je neko tu
<vvuja> aha
<vvuja> oko
<vvuja> ok
<vvuja> koliko mala pomoc
<vvuja> shvatio sam
<vvuja> cek
<vvuja> pisao sam nesto drugo
<vvuja> ima li koga?
<vvuja> jel neko tu mozda?
<vvuja> ima li koga?
<vvuja> ima li koga?
<Atlantic777> vvuja: izvoli...
<Atlantic777> vvuja: ubuduće samo postavi pitanje, uvek ima nekoga. :)
<Atlantic777> odgovorićemo čim budemo mogli
<vvuja> jel neko uspeo da resi problem wodima i buga da ne moze da se reze na DVD-ove
<vvuja> ?
<vvuja> imam na Mandrivi
<vvuja> ali sam video da su ljudi prijavljivali i za ubuntu
<Atlantic777> hm, nisam čuo za taj bug...
<vvuja> ok
<vvuja> hvala lepo
<Atlantic777> ja teram gentoo i cdrecord, Å¡ljaka mi super
<vvuja> ok ok
<vvuja> hvala
<vvuja> shvatio sam
<vvuja> koji cdrecord iz kog cdrtools-a
<vvuja> najnoviji
<vvuja> ?
<Atlantic777> samo momenat, da vidim šta čemu pripada...
<Atlantic777>  * Searching for cdrecord ...
<Atlantic777> app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.11 (/usr/bin/cdrecord -> wodim)
<vvuja> imam taj
<vvuja> i 2.6.38-7 kernel
<vvuja> kod mene ne radi
<vvuja> nema veze to je nesto drugo onda
<Atlantic777> hm, može link do tog buga?
<Atlantic777> danas sam kući, mogu da čeprkam
<vvuja> ne vredi ga resiti kad su druge distribucije
<vvuja> imam taj cdrkit
<vvuja> cekaj
<vvuja> 1.1.11-2
<vvuja> isto wodim
<vvuja> i kernel iz 2011 mandrive koji sam ubacio u 2010.2
<vvuja> a ne radi ni sa kernelom iz 2010.2
<vvuja> nesto drugo je tu po sredi
<vvuja> ali nema veze
<Atlantic777> Šta se tačno dogodi? Narežeš disk i ne možeš da ga pročitaš?
<vvuja> ma ne moze ni da se nareze
<vvuja> gledaj
<vvuja> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), test unit ready scsi sendcmd: no error
<vvuja> komanda
<vvuja> wodim -dummy -v speed=4 dev=2,0,0 /mnt/d/Desktop/Backup\ desktopa.iso
<vvuja> ovo ti je dummy
<vvuja> da nareze kao da nije rezao
<vvuja> e kad to ne prodje ne moze da prodje ni rezanje
<vvuja> samo oznacava scsi (sata) DVD rezac
<vvuja> na tom lun-u id-ju i sta je vec
<Atlantic777> koji je dvd writter? lite-on možda?
<vvuja> nije
<vvuja> cekaj
<vvuja> PIONEER ' 'DVD-RW  DVR-112D' '1.06' Removable CD-ROM
<Atlantic777> vidi ovo: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=128083
<Atlantic777> poslednja poruka
<Atlantic777> Sad ne znam, da li imaš SATA3 port?
<vvuja> tu sam
<vvuja> SATA2
<vvuja> nema ovo veze
<vvuja> iskreno
<vvuja> SATA2 su portovi
<vvuja> a razlika je sto i meni prepoznaje DVD kao ATAPI
<Atlantic777> ok, proveravam samo
<vvuja> a posle kao scsi
<vvuja> da da
<vvuja> idemo dalje
<vvuja> ja sam crawle-ovao po Google-u i nasao jedno 40 ljudi sa istim problemom
<vvuja> nemoguce je da je DVD hardware otisao
<vvuja> kad ljudi imaju isti problem
<Atlantic777> a sa ls /dev/dvd* vidiš i dvd i dvdrw?
<vvuja> da da
<vvuja> problem je sto je on na IDE kontroleru
<vvuja> a prepoznat je kao SCSI uredjaj
<vvuja> nista nisam menjao u racunaru
<vvuja> hard disk mi je na SATA2
<vvuja> a Primary Master je DVD
<vvuja> sto znaci IDE
<vvuja> e sad zbog modula sg i sr_mod
<vvuja> on ih prepoznaje kao /dev/sg1 i /dev/sr0
<vvuja> a ovo drugo su simbolicki linkovi
<vvuja> prepoznaje mi IDE uredjaj kao SCSI
<vvuja> i zato imam gresku
<vvuja> sad kad bih mogao da vratim IDE uredjaj da bude prepoznat kao /dev/hdc ili /dev/hcd0
<vvuja> to bi bilo dobro
<Atlantic777> a tako je bilo ranije?
<vvuja> nista nisam menjao
<vvuja> teram distribuciju od 2010.0
<vvuja> sa upgrade-ovima
<vvuja> do 2010.2
<vvuja> i uspevao sam da narezem DVD-ove
<vvuja> ne bih da paste-ujem sad ceo output
<vvuja> evo gledaj
<vvuja> ata3.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-112D, 1.06, max UDMA/66
<vvuja> scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-112D 1.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<vvuja> znaci on ga nadje na ata
<vvuja> ali ga posle scsi_mod prepozna kao /dev/sr0
<vvuja> i sr_mod kad ucitas on attachuje taj device na /dev/sr0
<vvuja> i to ti je to
<vvuja> ne mozes da rezes nista
<vvuja> mozes samo reading
<Atlantic777> ako si siguran da ti sg i sr modovi prave problem, probaj da ih blacklistuješ...
<vvuja> probao sam ali onda ne prepoznaje nista
<vvuja> libata se ucita ali nema CD-a
<vvuja> sd_mod mora da bude ucitan da bi mi radio hard disk
<vvuja> ako stavim u biosu da mi je Pioneer na CDROM a ne na Auto - Type
<Atlantic777> a da, hdd ti je na sata
<vvuja> isto bude
<vvuja> da hdd je na sata2 kontroleru
<vvuja> imao sam dva komada
<vvuja> jedan je crkao pa sad koristim ovaj
<vvuja> i sad mi nije jasno zasto ga prepoznaje kao scsi
<vvuja> kad je IDE uredjaj
<vvuja> a wodim daje scsi error
<vvuja> imam i 32bitni udev
<vvuja> i 64bitni udev
<vvuja> libove
<promis> uvek pi[e scsi
<Atlantic777> ček, sad gledam na ćaletovom kompu... meni dvd writer uopšte nije prepoznat
<Atlantic777> šta ti kaže wodim -scanbus
<vvuja> kako da ga vrnem nazad na IDE device
<vvuja> scsibus2:
<vvuja>         2,0,0   200) 'PIONEER ' 'DVD-RW  DVR-112D' '1.06' Removable CD-ROM
<vvuja> tu je prepoznat
<vvuja> to ti radi udev i hotplug
<vvuja> sam dodaje deviceove u /dev
<Atlantic777> mada moguće da je ovo kod mene i fizički otkačeno
<promis> to što piše scsi nema veze
<vvuja> ali nemoguce je da 40 ljudi ima isti problem
<vvuja> <vvuja> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), test unit ready scsi sendcmd: no error
<vvuja> <vvuja> komanda
<vvuja> <vvuja> wodim -dummy -v speed=4 dev=2,0,0 /mnt/d/Desktop/Backup\ desktopa.iso
<Atlantic777> i ja gledam, ovaj kod mene je isto na ATA, radi sto posto i nakačen je na /dev/sr0
<vvuja> ovo
<vvuja> evo ja ovu gresku imam
<vvuja> a ima ih jos 40 koji su na Internetu prijavili ovaj problem kao bug
<vvuja> sto je najbolje ovo je radilo na 2009.1
<promis> pa ako je bug onda je buf
<vvuja> i na 2010.0
<promis> onda svi trebaju da imaju tu grešku, zato je bug
<vvuja> pa kako kod Atlantic777 radi
<vvuja> ista verzija cdrkit paketa
<vvuja> doduse ne isti kernel
<promis> rezanje nikad nije bilajača strana na linuxu
<vvuja> znam to ali ovo je radilo
<vvuja> a nista nisam menjao
<vvuja> osim sto sam upgrade-ovao distro
<promis> 11.04 očajno reže
<promis> 10.04 dobro reže
<vvuja> e pa nemam pojma
<vvuja> uglavnom ovo ne radi
<vvuja> cek da skuvam jednu kafu
<vvuja> evo me
<vvuja> koristi scsi3-mmc generic drajver
<vvuja> usput
<promis> problem je Å¡to na svetu postoji milion konfiguracija
<promis> i onda je teško da se napravi 100% funkcionalan sistem
<vvuja> ok ok
<vvuja> kako bih ja mogao da vratim ovaj scsi da bude IDE
<vvuja> mozda bi onda radilo
<promis> rekao sam ti da to nema veze
<promis> u linuksu nikad nije pisala ide
<Atlantic777> vvuja: opet da pitam, jesi li siguran da ti je ranije bio prepoznat samo kao IDE?
<vvuja> ne bio je isti
<vvuja> mozda da probam hdc=ide-scsi na boot promptu
<promis> kucaj ovo: dmesg|grep -i ata
<promis> pa ćeš videti da je ata drajv
<vvuja> ne to je ok
<vvuja> cek
<vvuja> kaze da u kernelima 2.6.0 pa na dalje ide-scsi emulacija je depreciated
<vvuja> treba da se koristi ide-cd
<vvuja> cek mislim da sam nasao resenje
<vvuja> ajmo da probamo ovako
<vvuja> moracu u reboot
<vvuja> cek
<vvuja> evo me
<vvuja> postoji fora
<vvuja> ali moram da napravim nod
<vvuja> boot: linux hdc=ide-cd
<vvuja> fora je sto mi ahci ili sta vec pri boot-u prepoznaje to sam
<vvuja> e sad kad bi ja mogao da mu podmetnem da prepozna drajv kao ide-cd
<vvuja> umesto ide-scsi
<vvuja> odnosno scsi-mod
<promis> gud lak
<promis> Pozdrav društvo, vidimo se za koji dan.
<vvuja> jeste zivi?
<Atlantic777> ja napola
<Atlantic777> jesi li uradio Å¡ta?
<vvuja> mislim da bi mogao da resim problem kad bih nekako mogao
<vvuja> evo pazi
<vvuja> ako bih uspeo da iskljucim OPC
<vvuja> Preforming OPC
<vvuja> mislim da bi rezanje radilo
<vvuja> na OPC-u mi sada puca
<vvuja> a ne znam gde bih to mogao da iskljucim
<vvuja> kako se uopste iskljucuje Optimum Power Calibration
<vvuja> da to preskoci
<vvuja> ne ovo ne moze da se resi
<vvuja> uradim -force na wodim
<vvuja> i on kaze write_g1 scsi error
<vvuja> nista ljudi hvala
<vvuja> pokusao sam sve
<vvuja> cek da vratim kako je sve bilo
<vvuja> pozdrav
<tata> imali expert za boot operativnih sistema
<Atlantic777> tata: nisam ekspert, ali svakako reci u čemu je problem
<Atlantic777> ako ne budem mogao ja da rešim, javiće se neko ko zna
<Atlantic777> samo pitaj :)
<tata> imam wind. puppy i lubuntu i to radi sa pupijevim grub4dos sad hoću da obrišem puppy, kako da vratim gnu grub 1.99?
<Atlantic777> mislim da imamo gotovo uputstvo za to..
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Grub2
<tata> ok, gledam čitam, probaću da uradim
<leviathan_> pozz
<leviathan_> Atlantic777: o/
<Atlantic777> o/ leviathan_
<Atlantic777> kako je?
<leviathan_> nije lose..
<leviathan_> nadogradio sam na 11.10
<leviathan_> radi brze nego 11.04 :D
<Atlantic777> znam, video sam :)
<leviathan_> kako kod tebe..
<Atlantic777> malo bolujem, malo radim :D
<Atlantic777> neka prehlada me ubi
<leviathan_> pa kako radis,kad ides jos u skolu?
<leviathan_> :D
<Atlantic777> rad ne znači i razađivanje :)
<Atlantic777> sređujem sebi komp za neko novo programče
<Atlantic777> pa da mogu na raspustu da programiram kako treba xD
<leviathan_> aha. :)
<leviathan_> ja programiram u dream viveru..
<leviathan_> web sajtove..
<leviathan_> html i tak..
<leviathan_> i znam ono osnovno sto ucimo u skoli iz c++
<dejan-dexi> pa sta kaze ubuntu za DW
<leviathan_> ne kontam pitanje?
<Atlantic777> leviathan_: kako dream viewer radi u ubuntuu :D
<leviathan_> pa imam i xp :O
<Atlantic777> jooj, batali taj dream viewer, hvataj se vima ili emacsa i udri po html + css + js + ajax + jquery
<Atlantic777> a kad ti dosadi, uzmi postgresql i php
<Atlantic777> i digni sebi nginx i postgres server
<leviathan_> pa dream viver sam od pocetka i lagan  je
<Atlantic777> a kad to sve naučiš, javi mi se da te zaposlim
<leviathan_> html i cs znam.. :)
<Atlantic777> nemaš predstavu koliko on đubreta nabaca u kod
<Atlantic777> html 5?
<dejan-dexi> isto preporuka bluefish
<leviathan_> drugu sam napravio client u c#
<leviathan_> i platio mi 50e
<Atlantic777> i pod kojom licencom je kod?
<Atlantic777> kakav klijent?
<leviathan_> http://www.gamersbook.com/client/
<leviathan_> nesto sl
<leviathan_> ovome
<leviathan_> al najednostavnije
<leviathan_> nasao kode na netu i uradio..
<leviathan_> ko mu je kriv kad ne zna :P
<Atlantic777> :(
<Atlantic777> onda ga naučiš
<Atlantic777> sada bih ja trebao da ti kažem da upišeš: sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<Atlantic777> i da se smejem
<Atlantic777> ne pokušavaj tu komandu da pokreneš
<leviathan_> naucio sam ga kasnije.. :)
<leviathan_> iskreno,trebale su mi pare..
<leviathan_> za racunar.. pa mi dobro doslo :) ..
<leviathan_> a kasnije kad je hteo jos da pravi,naucio sam ga sam..
<leviathan_> samo ne kreci s programiranjem ili sl.. ako nisi spreman da radis to,i nisi zeljan da naucis..
<leviathan_> jer bez 2 godine rada , tesko da ces ista nauciti..
<Atlantic777> 2? godine? 10...
<Atlantic777> http://norvig.com/21-days.html
<Atlantic777> eto ti ga i po naški: http://www.inverudio.com/21-days.htm
<leviathan_> pa 2 godine,ono osnovno da znas da napravis neki program
<leviathan_> kalkulator
<Atlantic777> U čemu? U C#?
<leviathan_> ili program da ugasis komp za odredjeno vreme..
<leviathan_> da
<Atlantic777> to se uči za dva vikenda
<leviathan_> meni trebalo vise..
<Atlantic777> Mislmi, meni je toliko trebalo tamo negde u 6. 7. razredu
<leviathan_> a u skoli radim c+ .. samo matematicke zadatke -.-
<leviathan_> c++ *
<Atlantic777> E pa ti matematički zadaci su pravo programiranje. :D
<leviathan_> imam 2 petice..
<leviathan_> :)
<leviathan_> sve je isto.. samo petlju promenis i to je to
<Atlantic777> Možeš ti da napraviš ne znam koliko moćan kalkulator kad ne znaš kako da izračunaš nešto.
<leviathan_> int x,y;
<Atlantic777> Nego, da ne tupim ja o programiranju, da se pravim pametan. :D
<leviathan_> cout <<"Unesite n:"<< endl;
<Atlantic777> Idem ja da čačkam ono. :D
<leviathan_> for ( x=0;x<9;x=x+1)
<leviathan_> }
<leviathan_> i ostalo sve isto :)
<leviathan_> tj cin >> n;
<leviathan_> prije for :)
<leviathan_> koji program radis :)
<Atlantic777> ajd i tebi da dam zadatak koji sam dao fantasti1001
<Atlantic777> taj mi se baš svideo :D
<Atlantic777> u stvari, batalim, rekao sam da idem
<leviathan_> aj
<leviathan_> :DD
<Atlantic777> a pišem kao neku bazu podataka za evidenciju oko fizičkog
 * Atlantic777 be back later
<leviathan_> imam i predmet baze podataka.. :)
<leviathan_> imam 4 iz baze,5 iz digitalne tehnike..
<uros1> deajn: aj na private
<uros1> deajn: ping
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-29
<Atlantic777> Da li je unix imao neku default aplikaciju za obaveštenja i alarme?
<[h4wk]> pozz...treba mi pomoc :)
<[h4wk]> da ne postavljam temu na forumu mozda je neka sitnica
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-30
<masnipalac> dobro jutro, pozz s jadrana
<masnipalac> olujicz, pozdraf specijalan, tebi, nismo se duuuugo čuli, kak je, si dobar, zdravlje i ostalo
<masnipalac> još svi spavaju izgleda, a niš, pozdrav do nekog drugog puta
<uros1> ima li koga da je prisutan?
<uros1> ping all :)
<promis> sam tu
<uros1> e druže
<uros1> jel si primetio da pojedine stranice u forumu ne otvara
<promis> da
<promis> samo beli list
<uros1> hemm
<uros1> daje dupli pid na adresi
<uros1> nešto se pokarabasilo
<promis> na primer u temu "Å ta ste po zanimanju"
<promis> to se meni dešava već nekoliko dana
<uros1> ček
<uros1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rs-forum/+bug/878392
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 878392 in Ubuntu-rs Forum "U temi na forumu ne otvara pojedinu stranu" [Medium,Confirmed]
<uros1> ja kad sam prošli put prijavio rešilo se samo od sebe, izgleda da recaunt poruka rešava problem
<Revenklo> ehej postoji li neka neka alternativa za brasero? hvala unapred:)
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: k3b
<Atlantic777> jeste da će povući pola KDEa, ali vredi
<Revenklo> a nesto zaGnome?
<Revenklo> mada probacu taj posle
<Atlantic777> pa sad gnomoliko a da nije brasero, ne bih znao
<Revenklo> hvala u svakom slucaju
<Atlantic777> a šta snimaš? ako je neki iso, probaj wodim ili cdrecord iz konzole
<Revenklo> e to
<Atlantic777> ja tako režem poslednjih godinu dana
<Revenklo> iso :)
<Atlantic777> nemam ni brasero ni gnome ni kde ni k3b :D
<Revenklo> ceo dan pokusavam fedoru kde da nabacim
<Atlantic777> Pa gde je zapelo?
<Revenklo> dobio sam samo Pnic cernel prilikom podizanja liveOS-a
<Revenklo> pa nece da završi narezivanje odraza
<promis> brasero korissti wodim
<Atlantic777> i cdrecord je zapravo wodim
<Revenklo> wodim i cdrecord znaci
<Atlantic777> to je zapravo jedno te isto
<Atlantic777> navodno je brasero umeo da zakaže kao frontend, pa ni ne započne rezanje kako treba
<Revenklo> aha jel to preko terminala znaci
<Atlantic777> wodim jeste
<Atlantic777> ali zaista, evo nedavno sam nešto rezao i prvi disk sa braserom nije prošao, ko zna zašto, drugi je bio ok
<Revenklo> aha sad samo da navatam komandu na netu
<Revenklo> ma ceo dan ih rezem :)
<Revenklo> nece
<promis> znam da je wodim fronend za cdrecord
<Revenklo> a kaj preporučate :)
<Revenklo> od ta dva ako su ista
<promis> ubuntu 10.04 tu brasero radi super
<Revenklo> o boze glupog li pitanja...
<Atlantic777> promis: vidi man wodim i man cdrecord. :D
<Revenklo> promis ja koristim fedoru 15
<Revenklo> :)
<promis> znam
<promis> ima jedan stand alone program za reckanje, ali ne mogu da se setim kako se zove, i nikad da stignem da ga isprobam kako radi
<promis> video sam recenziju u svetu kompijutera
<Revenklo> imali taj wodim neku web stranicu ili tako nesto da navatam komandu?
<promis> potraži
<Revenklo> koji broj mozda imam ako je skoriji :)
<promis> evo našao sam
<promis> silicon empire
<Revenklo> evo bingam i guglam za njim :)
<promis> http://getsilicon.org/
<promis> eto imaš rpm za F15
<Revenklo> a ne trnutno ganjam woodim mislim da sam ga ufaćkao :)
<Revenklo> e super onda
<promis> isprobaj ga pa nam javi kako radi
<Revenklo> hocu :)
<promis> eto i on koristi cdrtools
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: eto već kad bingaš i guglaš, probaj i duckduckgo. :D
<Revenklo> da se zna da ga nema u KpackageKit-u za fedoru :)
<Revenklo> atlantic777 probao sam ja njih 20tak :)
<Revenklo> ali mi je nezgodno reci dakdakgoišem :)
<promis> Atlantic777: No manual entry for cdrecord
<Atlantic777> promis: a kod mene man cdrecord da wodimov man.
<promis> Use	wodim -help
<promis> to get a list of valid options.
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: nalazi se u cdrkit paketu, verovatno.
<promis> pa onda izgleda da je obrnuto
<promis> da je cdrtools frontend za wodim
<Revenklo> ma skidam ga direkt sa neta
<Atlantic777> ja sam ubeđen da je wodim tu najzakopaniji
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: nemoj to raditi. -.-
<Atlantic777> Čemu služe repoi?
<Revenklo> cvrc
<Revenklo> nece da se instalira :)
<Revenklo> Atlantic777 a kaj su to repoi tj sta to znaci mozda sam koristio al neznam ime :)
<Atlantic777> probaj sa yum da instaliraš cdrkit
<Atlantic777> kada instaliraš nešto iz software centra ili kako god da se to zove kod vas na F
<promis> repoi su riznice
<Revenklo> pokusao sam i instalirao sam sdrkit :)
<Atlantic777> on sam ide na internet i skine paket pa instalira
<Atlantic777> jesam ja napravio typo?! :o
<Atlantic777> dešava mi se... a i danas sam baš preterao
<Revenklo> no package cdrkit available
<Atlantic777> no, repoi ili riznice su mesta odakle će sistem da potraži pakete kad pokušaš da instaliraš nešto
<Revenklo> kakose zovo ovaj sdrkit u orginalu?
<Revenklo> cdrkit *
<Revenklo> aha nasao
<Revenklo> ima kao sdrskin :/
<promis> Hoho, ja instalirah silicon empire
<promis> ubuntu rula
<promis> fedora srdi
<promis> :P
<Revenklo> :P
<Revenklo> promis mozda bi i kod mene islo
<Revenklo> ali ja sam linux big zero
<Revenklo> tako da kod mene ono sto obicno ide ne ide:D
<promis> sinak, samo dvoklik u nautilusu i ništa više
<Revenklo> nautilus kad pređem na Fedoru Verne :)
<Revenklo> ovde ga nema :P
<Revenklo> tj ja ga nemam
<promis> Sinoć sam sedeo sa nekim tipom u kafani koji koristi Fedoru
<Revenklo> znaci ima nas jos :D
<promis> pa ima, razumese
<promis> pa skini rpm sa sajta
<Revenklo> O.o
<promis> kao Å¡to sam ja preuzeo deb
<Revenklo> imaju dva fajla kad skinem preko torenta :
<Revenklo> promis ja sam to i uradio :)
<Revenklo> al nece da se instalira
<promis> pa možda nemaš asocijaciju za rpm fjal
<promis> kod mene je namešteno da deb otvara sa programom koji instalira debove
<Revenklo> ispisa mi kilo gresaka
<promis> osnosno debiće
<Atlantic777> torent, open source, rpm... ne zvuči dobro
<Revenklo> qq
<Revenklo> imam neki cheksum fajl i iso fajl :/
<Revenklo> ma skidanje preko torenta ovima sa KDE-a default...
<Revenklo> Atlantic777 pa necu valjda sad da ponovo skidam  qq
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: jesi li ti probao yum install cdrkit?
<promis> Jee, ovaj S. Empire kao da je neki Nero
<Atlantic777> ili probaj yum install wodim
<Revenklo> jesam kaze nije dostupan taj paket
<Atlantic777> odavno nisam gajio fedoru :D
<Revenklo> omg kaze vec imam najnoviju instalaciju wodima
<Atlantic777> dobro, sad mi još reci šta kaže na man wodim. :)
<Revenklo> Atlantic dajte navajte mi te fedorase da naprave zajednicu da imako da mi resava probleme  :)
<Atlantic777> a jesmo lepo rekli da je wodim/cdrkit backend za brasero? :D
<Revenklo> pa jeste
<Atlantic777> to znači da ga imaš instaliranog, ako imaš brasero
<Revenklo> al ste mi rekli ipak da instaliram oba :)
<Atlantic777> o.O jedan zavisi od drugog
<Atlantic777> no, nema veze
<Atlantic777> man wodim, čitaj, probaj
<Atlantic777> a ja odoh da se igram sa svojom bazom
<Atlantic777> buahaha
<Revenklo> qq
<Revenklo> ovo pismeni sastav
<Atlantic777> entropia nginx # wtf is rtfm
<Atlantic777> RTFM: read the fine/fucking manual
<Atlantic777> fedora je već za napredne korisnike :D
<Revenklo> prevedeno na srpski molim :)
<Atlantic777> da koristiš ubuntu...
<Revenklo> Atlantic mene ubuntu j**e po sred graficke
<Revenklo> tako da je fedora bila prislno resenje:)
<Revenklo> ali mi se mnogo svidela
<Revenklo> i sad je ocu u KDE
<Atlantic777> pa ok...
<Revenklo> nego jel ovaj prirucnik ima samo jednu stranu?
<Revenklo> nista korisno na njoj...
<promis> kotrljaj na dole
<Revenklo> nemoz nigde
<Revenklo> nema
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: pritisni j.
<Revenklo> otvoren je inace u terminalu
<promis> onda tipkaj strelice
<Atlantic777> promis: neka ga, nek se navikava na vim-like prečice.
<Atlantic777> j-dole, k-gore
<Atlantic777> h-levo, l-desno
<promis> pa da trebaće mu u životu
<Revenklo> ja vec poco sa strelicama
<Atlantic777> prestani, na vreme :D
<Revenklo> nego sta je vim?
<promis> što bi rekao Gitzh. bez toga ne može u kafanu da izađe
<Atlantic777> vim je editor, napucani vi
<Atlantic777> a vi je bio veoma čest na unixima
<Atlantic777> matoro čudovište
<promis> vim je ono za ribanje
<Atlantic777> ima možda i 30 god
<Revenklo> e to mi kazi ja Unixe u prste znam :) sad si mi sve objasno :D
<Atlantic777> pa jeste, tako mu dođe ako se ne koristi pravilno
<Revenklo> ;)
<Atlantic777> ume vim da zaboli
<Atlantic777> eto ti koliko ih znaš kad ne znaš šta su vi i vim :D
<Atlantic777> izvini, možda si duplo stariji od mene
<Atlantic777> :/
<Revenklo> Atlantic ja o unixu jedino znam da je bio u nekom c programu ili sta vec
<Revenklo> A pre ce biti da imam 17 godina :P
<promis> hhehe. kad se setim 2005. bio ja kod druga. I ajde da mi on malo pokaže linux. On odmah ni 5 ni 6 upali vim
<Atlantic777> promis: makroi, a?
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: a, cool, onda da me slušaš. Ja imam 18. :D
<promis> i kaže mi aj probaj da iskucaš nešto i smeška se
<promis> ja kucam a ono ništa
<Revenklo> Atlantic jašta :)
<Atlantic777> promis: ja imam vimperator na FF, možeš onda da zamisliš scene kad neko hoće na fejzbuk ili nešto sl...
<Revenklo> Atlantic a sto je tebe u tim neznim godinama zainteresovao vim :P
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: prehlada, sa 2 meseca su mi nazebla stopala i od tada...
<promis> i onda mi kaže, kako je bitno da se zna vi jer ga ima svuda instaliran...
<Revenklo> e ljudi valja li LTS Kubunutu da ja ne gnjavim ovu fedoru
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: ma vi je čudo jedno, vidi na yt šta sve ljudi rade...
<Atlantic777> i emacs je dobar, samo prase, stoka nezasitna po pitanju resursa (u odnosu na vim)
<Revenklo> ljudi meni samo treba pristojan OS da nije win i da radi sve sto mi treba u ofisu :)
<Revenklo> i da lepo izgleda :P
<Revenklo> a ja se ovde ganjam sa nekim vudu sistemima :P
<Atlantic777> ok, onda se vrati u man i nastavi da čitaš ono :D
<Revenklo> ja onako mogu isto i etrurski da čitam
<Revenklo> tolko mi je sve jano :P
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: wodim -v -dev=/dev/cdrw speed=4 filename.iso
<Revenklo> swvesam nasao osim toga kako da ga pokrenem :P
<Atlantic777> upišeš ovo, i zameniš filename.iso sa imenom iso fajla
<Atlantic777> ako u imenu ima razmaka, stavi ga u " "
<Atlantic777> "ime nekog iso fajla.iso"
<Revenklo> stani pustio sam je u brzero jos jednom
<Atlantic777> ok :)
<promis> Ja sam za vikend kiksnuo, nisam mogao da se povežem na insterne sa 3g modemom na mint debijanu
<Revenklo> bravo promis to se ni meni nikad nije desilo :P
<Revenklo> mada sve cekam kad ce da se desi
<promis> jebiga, nisam ga nikad koristio, pa ne znam kako ide
<Revenklo> i jos jednom Valjali Lucid KDE
<promis> nisam probao
<Revenklo> ono jeste li naculi uprolazu :)
<Revenklo> znam da ovaj novi nevalja al njega necu ni instalirati
<promis> jok, ja ne pratim ništa što poćinje na K
<Revenklo> posto se ubuntu mrzi sa mojom grafickom sto je vec opstepoznato
<Revenklo> promis to si u svađi sa KDE-om?
<promis> ne, ali me ne zanima previše
<promis> koristim jedan kde program i to je to
<Revenklo> Atlantic777,  znaš li ti valjali Lucid kao KDE'
<Revenklo> ceo jedan?!
<Revenklo> ja koristim 3 i po
<Revenklo> :D
<promis> pa nikad on ne dolazi bez svoje kde braće
<promis> ali samo njega koristim direktno
<Revenklo> promis,  o kome pricas?
<promis> kdenlive
<Revenklo> a o programu
<Revenklo> eto ti sad... sutra cu dadobijem 3 ili 4 iz fizike a fedoru KDe nisam instalirao... :/
<Revenklo> nego mate li jos ovakvih spamera i trolova osim mene? mozemo da napravimo tollinux:P
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: ni ja nešto ne prefereiram KDE. :/
<Atlantic777> mada trebalo bi da je LTS do sad već lepo ispeglan.
<Revenklo> pa lepo izgleda onako na oko al sta je ispod haube:)
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: nađe se po koji. :D Ne brini trolujemo i mi (barem ja...) samo neke malo ozbiljnije nego što smo mi sami. :D
<Revenklo> znaci moja ideja o trollinuxu mozda i zazivi u dalekoj buducnosti :P
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: pazi da ne ulubiš haubu, motor ćemo mi da prčkamo, ako bude trebalo. :)
<Atlantic777> Linux jedino tako i može da živi.
<Atlantic777> Ti troluješ nas, neko će da troluje tebe.
<Revenklo> Atlantic777,  eh kakav bi linux bio kad bih ja doveo moje trolove iz erepublika :D
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: znam jednog tipa koji je vodio neku statistiku o erepubliku, čini mi se da je i igrao ili još uvek igra.
<Revenklo> kako se zvao?
<Atlantic777> A pedesetak puta je ozbiljniji od mene i tebe zajedno.
<Revenklo> posto i ja vodim neke statistike :)
<Atlantic777> Nick ovde mu je bandigarf. Na drugom kanalu, doduše.
<Revenklo> o pa zbnam bandija
<Revenklo> :D
<Atlantic777> eto ti ga :D
<Revenklo> moj dobar drug
<Atlantic777> e, stvarno si troll
<Atlantic777> idem da radim
<Atlantic777> a javi kako ide to s rezanjem
<Revenklo> fala za ono da sam trol:D
<Revenklo> da radis u 12:?!
<Revenklo> pa cime se ti bavis?
<Revenklo> ode covek istrolovah ga... a nisam ni iz prve izasao :D
 * Atlantic777 khm
<Revenklo> aj reci :D
<Revenklo> opet stade prazero kod cheksuma....
<Atlantic777> Kojom ti brzinom režeš i šta još radiš na kompu?
<Atlantic777> probaj prvo sa wodimom, a ako nije, onda možda imaš ozbiljniji problem
<Atlantic777> za početak, probaj sa wodimom i onom komandom koju sam ti dao
<Atlantic777> da li režeš cd ili dvd?
<Revenklo> dvd-rw
<Atlantic777> onda ide dev=/dev/dvdrw
<Atlantic777> verovatno
<Revenklo> da
<Revenklo> nego mora li biti izbrisan.,..
<Revenklo> a brzina je bila 1504
<Atlantic777> mislim da mora biti izbrisan
<Atlantic777> kada režeš direktno iz wodima
<Atlantic777> za brasero nisam siguran
<Revenklo> za brazero ne mora
<promis> isključi checksum plugin u braseru
<Revenklo> promis brate kolko se ti sporo palis kad su u pitanju konstruktivni saveti :P
<promis> jebote, tek sad si rekao da baguje na čeksumu
<Revenklo> mislim da sam rekao i ranije :) al ako nisam izvinjavam se:)
<Revenklo> etoti sad brazero nece dase otvori...
<Atlantic777> killall brasero
<Atlantic777> ili xkill
<Atlantic777> pa ga klikni
<promis> brasero smrdi
<Atlantic777> +1
<Revenklo> ja ga deinstalirao...
<Revenklo> x100
<Revenklo> ako je on toliko los kako to da niko nije napravio alternativu!?
<Atlantic777> zašto ti ne napraviš alternativu?
<Revenklo> Atlantic777, zar ti netreba da radis :D nemoj da te ja zadrzavam...
<Revenklo> Atlantic777,  kad bi se pravila u ofisu napravio bih je :)
<Revenklo> hmm kako da izbrisem disk...
<Revenklo> ništa ljudi hvala n svemu laku noc odoh da vas vise ne gnjavim....
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-22
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Google Earth : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-google-earth--16530
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Хард диск - почетак краја? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hard-disk-pocetak-kraja
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Osvojite Dota 2 gift : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-osvojite-dota-2-gift
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 12.10 i BTRFS : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-12-10-i-btrfs
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Server 12.10 na Virtualbox : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-server-12-10-na-virtualbox
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nautilus ne otvara : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nautilus-ne-otvara
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa driverom za Saphire HD 6700 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-driverom-za-saphire-hd-6700
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> GPU Temp : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gpu-temp
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ban, opomene, izvinjenja itd. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ban-opomene-izvinjenja-itd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ban. Opomena. Izvinjenje itd. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ban-opomene-izvinjenja-itd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ban. Opomena. Izvinjenje itd. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ban-opomena-izvinjenje-itd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem za bazom podataka : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-za-bazom-podataka
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> toolchain : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-toolchain
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> VLC player problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vlc-player-problem--16541
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa zvukom pri paljenju skype-a i distorzije u pozadini : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-zvukom-pri-paljenju-skype-a-i-distorzije-u-pozadini
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Resenje za problem sa zvukom pri paljenju skype-a i distorzije u pozadini : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-zvukom-pri-paljenju-skype-a-i-distorzije-u-pozadini
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Resenje za problem sa zvukom pri paljenju skype-a i distorzije u pozadini : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-resenje-za-problem-sa-zvukom-pri-paljenju-skype-a-i-distorzije-u-pozadini
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa instaliranjem handbrake na ubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-instaliranjem-handbrake-na-ubuntu-12-10
<Kostic> Да ли је неко од вас радио са Центосом?
<Kostic> тј. Цент ОС-ом
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Firefox sinhronizacija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-firefox-sinhronizacija
<maletaski> Kostic, Å¡ta te zanima u vezi njega?
<Kostic> maletaski > http://www.xssist.com/blog/[Sysadmin]_mount_could_not_find_filesystem_dev_root.htm
<Kostic> баш ово ми се догодило
<Kostic> посаветовао ме је један лик на ИРЦ каналу #centos
<Kostic> сад ћу видети да ли ради
<maletaski> hm sa ovim se nisam čačkao
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-23
<mangup> cao svima
<Kostic> Да ли неко има идеју како да преведем "Launcher Reveal Pressure" реченицу унутар Јунити пакета? Ломим главу већ три минута... -.-'
<Kostic> Хм... "Amount of mouse pressure required to reveal launcher"
<Kostic> У овом контексту то би на српском било нешто типа "Трајање притиска миша које је потребно да се прикаже покретач"...
<Kostic> Што би значило да ово могу да преведем као "Трајање притиска миша потребног за приказивање покретача"... Али, то је сувише дугачко...
<Kostic> Је#ем ти превођење...
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-24
<stereo_advance> o/
<promis> profiler1982: Da li može da se štimuje raspored indicatora na panelu?
<promis> jel zna neko?
<nihil_enochian> na unity mislim da ne
<profiler1982> jel na unit mislis
<promis> ne mislim na Unity, ali sve jedno je ako se koristi inddicator applet
<promis> svatio sam da i na Xfce mogu da pustim ovaj multiload indicator
<promis> lepši mi je od xfce appleta
<profiler1982> mozes da pustic ceo unity 2d panel
<promis> ali mi se trenutno ne sviđa njegov položaj
<promis> ne odgovara mi unity panel
<nihil_enochian> milsim da moze ali neki fjlamora rucno da se promeni
<profiler1982> njegov polozaj u gnome-classic mozes da pomeras
<promis> jel
<promis> nekako mi se čini, kojim redom se startuju, tako se naređaju
<profiler1982> moze super+alt-desni klik i move
<profiler1982> aha to ne moze
<profiler1982> mozes celu notifikaciju do pomeras
<promis> to mi je jasno
<profiler1982> ali ovo ne moze
<profiler1982> moze u gnome-shell......
<promis> ma, mora da može ;)
<profiler1982> mozes nekko da odredis raspored kako se pojavljuju
<profiler1982> multiload je najjaci indikator meni bar do sad.
<promis> znam ga ja još sa gnome2
<profiler1982> conky uopste ne ubacujem... ne moze lepo da se skocka na 10" ekranu
<profiler1982> ovo je jak fazon sa unity 2d panelom. u openbox imam njega, cairodock i compiz radi
<profiler1982> promis hoce li gnome-sushi da radi na xfce?
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta je to
<profiler1982> mnogo jaka stvar..... kliknes jednom na fajl(video, muzika, pdf, txt) i roknes space i izbaci preview
<profiler1982> video i muziku reprodukuje
<profiler1982> ima u sc
<profiler1982> odusevilo me.... mislim sta vise da su njega iskoristili za unit u 12.10 (na desni klik u dash-u ona funkcija)
<profiler1982> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome-sushi-quick-previewer-for-nautilus.html
<promis> a to
<promis> pa bilo je to default na gnome2
<promis> doduše za audio
<promis> sobzirom da je to vezano za nautilus, radilo bi i u Xfce
<promis> predpostavljam
<profiler1982> mnogo jaka stvar
<profiler1982> to i gnome do je dobar za gnome-classic
<profiler1982> ne moze da otvori ms office fajlove  samo to, a video pusta sve do sad sta sam probao
<profiler1982> neznam sto su ovo izbacili. nije veliki fajl
<promis> nihil_enochian: mislim da ću da izbacim unity sa laptopa
<nihil_enochian> sto bre
<nihil_enochian> :P
<promis> slab mi komp :D
<nihil_enochian> a to li je
<nihil_enochian> stavi gnome shell
<promis> ma da, compiz troši mnogo
<nihil_enochian> pa i mene to nervira
<promis> ili možda ne voli vlasnički drajver
<nihil_enochian> nemam pojma ja imam intel
<nihil_enochian> meni radi savrseno
<promis> ne znam, jedan dan je malo kočio
<promis> i vidim xorg i compiz se popeli na 50%
<promis> pa reko, zajebi me
<promis> razmišljam da li da idem na Lubuntu ili ipak na Xubuntu
<nihil_enochian> ma xubuntu je bolji
<nihil_enochian> sad ovaj nov mnogo lepo izgleda
<profiler1982> gnome-shell je dobar, ne vuce mnogo...
<nihil_enochian> ja ga probao u vbox malo
<nihil_enochian> da zato mu i kazem
<promis> pa jel on koristi compiz?
<profiler1982> ne
<profiler1982> cutter i metacity
<promis> a jel može na ubuntu da se stavi klot gnome3 sa shell
<profiler1982> ili mutter
<nihil_enochian> da
<profiler1982> instaliras gnome-shell a ne gnome DE
<nihil_enochian> ali imas sad 12.10 gnomeremix verziju
<nihil_enochian> samo sa gnome shell
<profiler1982> da ti ne bi ubacio GDM
<promis> jel mora sa mini.iso ili kako?
<profiler1982> dobije sa njim i gnome-classic
<nihil_enochian> mene pitas?
<promis> pa obojicu
<promis> mislim, ako instaliram ubuntu desktop, opet nema vajde
<profiler1982> imas gnome shell remix
<nihil_enochian> ako instaliras gnome shell na unity moze da se desi da ti izlaze ako se dobro secam notifikacije ili tako nesto
<profiler1982> a mozes i na ubuntu da dodas gnome-shell
<nihil_enochian> ali ti je najbolje da onda obrises ceo unity
<profiler1982> ne
<profiler1982> povuce 300 djavola sa sobom
<profiler1982> kod mene bi leteo odavno da je prosto
<nihil_enochian> najbojesi skinignome remix 12.10 i tako cepaj
<profiler1982> obrise i lightdm
<profiler1982> e to
<profiler1982> ili gnome-shell na ubuntu a ne gnome DE ima u SC posebne stavke.
<promis> pogledaću taj remix kaakv je
<promis> za sada mi se ne sviđa što nije LTS
<profiler1982> probaj... a ti ides sa lts na lts
<profiler1982> imas i 12.04 gnome remix mislim
<profiler1982> ako  ti se svidi, pitaj sta god ja gnome-shell doktorirao :)
<promis> aha, takav sam ti ja
<profiler1982> a teram ga na eee pc. doduse i unity mi radi dobro ali sam na 11.10 nekako mu bolje lezi
<promis> gnome shell mi deluje malo manje praktičan od unity
<profiler1982> pa i nije
<profiler1982> po defaultu moze i da deluje " nezavrseno" ali extenzije za njega su cudo
<profiler1982> i mozes da mu radis sta god (menjas velicinu panela, velicinu ikona, konfiguraciju, meny po svojim potrebama..)
<profiler1982> sto kod unity ne moze bas... malo si ogranicen tu. jedino HUD u unity je opasna stvar
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-26
<profiler1982> da li zna ko da gnome-shell ima built in screen recorder?
<profiler1982> ctrl+shift+alt+r
<profiler1982> na isti nacin se snimanje prekida
<profiler1982> a snimak cuva u home folderu
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-27
<tata> koristim ububntu 12.04 i stalno mi traži password kad otvaram ntfs particije, stariji ubuntu mi to nisu tražili, kako to da isključim?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-28
<stereo_eeepc> o/ maletaski
<maletaski> \o stereo_eeepc
<stereo_eeepc> kako ide maletaski
<maletaski> evo nije loše
<maletaski> kod tebe?
<stereo_eeepc> radna nedelja kod mene
<maletaski> e jbg
<stereo_eeepc> radim ove tekstove za libre :D
<maletaski> ah :))
<stereo_eeepc> dakle sedić kući, pijem cedevitu
<stereo_eeepc> :)
<maletaski> hehehe
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-21
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<Sceko> poz
<joostvb> pozdrav
<joostvb> Ubuntu Release Party - Evergreen Cafe, Kondina 9, Beograd.  _monday_ okt _21_ (danas!) 18:30. see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-rs/2013-October/000178.html
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> FreeSteel problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-freesteel-problem
<joostvb> re
<joostvb> afk, vidimo se!
<stereo_advance> \o maletaski
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zakazano održavanje i prekid u radu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zakazano-odrzavanje-i-prekid-u-radu
<joostvb> re
 * joostvb is at the party now
<joostvb> blaeks:  hocete li da dodjete?
<joostvb> Sceko: hocete li da dodjete?
<Sceko> gde
<blaeks> gde?
<Sceko>  Ubuntu Release Party - Evergreen Cafe, Kondina 9, Beograd.  _monday_ okt _21_ (danas!) 18:30. see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-rs/2013-October/000178.html
<blaeks> evo sti, samo da isključim shielding, usmerim auxiliary power na teleport
<blaeks> *evo tižem
<joostvb> blaeks: \o/
<joostvb> blaeks: gde si?
<blaeks> standard orbit ;D
<joostvb> Sceko: a ti?
<Sceko> crna gora
<Sceko> :)
<joostvb> omg
<joostvb> ok, cao, hajde
<Kostic> joostvb priča srpski bolje nego princ Aleksandar. :)
<Kostic> лудо буразере, лудо... :)
<joostvb> hrm
<joostvb> Kostic: hvala!
<Kostic> joostvb: du er velkommen
<joostvb> Kostic: dodji na pivo!
<joostvb> o wait
<Kostic> Man, I work 'till 8 o' clock and Belgrade is 85km from my place... I would. Maybe some other time.
<joostvb> gotta go now,...
<joostvb> 85 km
<joostvb> i c
<Kostic> Bye. Have fun.
<joostvb> tnx
<joostvb> vidimo se
<joostvb> laters
<Kostic> Видимо се. Ћао.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Parted Magic problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-parted-magic-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Domain povezivanje sa vps : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-domain-povezivanje-sa-vps
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-22
<joostvb> jutro
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nemam audio posle nadogranje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nemam-audio-posle-nadogranje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] nemam audio posle nadogranje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nemam-audio-posle-nadogranje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] nemam audio posle nadogranje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-nemam-audio-posle-nadogranje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Šta znači cores=2 enabledcores=1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-znaci-cores-2-enabledcores-1
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koliko jezgara ima moj processor? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-znaci-cores-2-enabledcores-1
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koliko jezgara ima moj processor? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koliko-jezgara-ima-moj-processor
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koliko jezgara je upotrebljeno kod mog processor-a? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koliko-jezgara-ima-moj-processor
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koliko jezgara je upotrebljeno kod mog processor-a? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koliko-jezgara-je-upotrebljeno-kod-mog-processor-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Koliko jezgara je upotrebljeno kod mog processor-a? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-koliko-jezgara-je-upotrebljeno-kod-mog-processor-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> touchpad ubuntu 13.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-touchpad-ubuntu-13-10
<dragan99> Kubuntu 13.10 network-manager setovanje VNP pptp konekcije ne radi, ne pamti password, konekcija ne radi, GUI interfejs promenjen, IPV6 ne postoji u podesavanju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> neuspela instalacija jave : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-neuspela-instalacija-jave
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-23
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem posle nadogradnje u 13.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-posle-nadogradnje-u-13-10
<Guest10963> e
<dragan99> Ubuntu 13.10 (Unity, Kubuntu, Gnome) network manager ne valja, VPN konekcije ne pamti pass, ne moze da se ukonektuje, nema IPV6 u postavkama, ne kapiram zbog cega su menjali komplet vizuelni izgled a ujedno pokvarili
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako prebaciti calculator u taskbar ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-prebaciti-calculator-u-taskbar-ubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] kako prebaciti calculator u taskbar ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-prebaciti-calculator-u-taskbar-ubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] kako prebaciti calculator u taskbar ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-kako-prebaciti-calculator-u-taskbar-ubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa Deadbeef player-om : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-deadbeef-player-om
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> network manager vpn : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-network-manager-vpn
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Tplink WN722N : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tplink-wn722n
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> orion internet za poneti : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-orion-internet-za-poneti
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-24
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> D-Link  DWA-125 Wireless USB : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-d-link-dwa-125-wireless-usb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Podešavanje bežičnog rutera iza proxy servera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-podesavanje-bezicnog-rutera-iza-proxy-servera
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> meego aspire one d270 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-meego-aspire-one-d270
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] meego aspire one d270 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-meego-aspire-one-d270
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] meego aspire one d270 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-meego-aspire-one-d270
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Libreoffice Writter problem sa podešavanjem outline numberinga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-libreoffice-writter-problem-sa-podesavanjem-outline-numberinga
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Libreoffice Writter problem sa podešavanjem outline numberinga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-libreoffice-writter-problem-sa-podesavanjem-outline-numberinga
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Libreoffice Writter problem sa podešavanjem outline numberinga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-libreoffice-writter-problem-sa-podesavanjem-outline-numberinga
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> POČETNIČKI PROBLEM 1. - NEMAM PRISTUP WINDOWSU 7! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pocetnicki-problem-1-nemam-pristup-windowsu-7
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> POČETNIČKI PROBLEM 2. - INSTALACIJA ONEMOGUĆENA : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pocetnicki-problem-2-instalacija-onemogucena
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Snalazenje u Sosu... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-snalazenje-u-sosu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-25
 * baraba haha
<baraba> novi ubuntu  Vredili cemu?
 * baraba ili je samo nova slikovnica crtanka?
<baraba> Kostic: sta ti velis?
<Kostic> baraba: не велим ништа док не узмем још рама и ССД.
<baraba> ubuntu nije los  Dobar je prilicno stabilan  Mene se ne svidja samo sto je ka sta reko  'slikovnica ,crtanka' :(
<baraba> ;(*
<Kostic> Шта год то значило...
<baraba> nije los Ubuntu
 * baraba no ni djevijka zame;(
<baraba> ni mi mrska a ni mi ni draga ;)
 * baraba nemogu da se odreknem stare ljubavi;)
<z0ran> zag, ja sam mislio da si umro jbt
<baraba>  zag, je umro davno z0ran da si Ti zdrav i ziv:)
 * baraba a sjeni mu lutaju ka 'aveti';(
<baraba> ako smo na istim stazama i bogazama z0ran :)
 * baraba odo dodo ;( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG7Jn7L4nTc
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-26
<manornk> Cao svima, ja sam direktor nevladine organizacije i interesovalo me da li mogu napraviti partnerstvo sa ubuntuom
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-27
<Kolega2357> Zdravo svima!
<z0ran-> imali ko iz Topole ovdje?
<vladap> \o/
<Kolega2357> Zdravo Atlantic777
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-21
<danja> Zdravo svima!
<Atlantic777> zdravo
<OldAirManiac> Pozdrav svima!
<Atlantic777> zdravo, zdravo :)
<OldAirManiac> trebalo mi je malo vremena da se izborim sa registracijom i gde, kako i Å¡ta, ali mislim da sam uspeo
<OldAirManiac> Već neko vreme koristim različite distribucije pa pomislih da je možda vreme da se pojavim i ovde...
<Atlantic777> a, pa lepo :)
<Atlantic777> preporučujem još par kanala ovde na freenode serveru
<OldAirManiac> mhm super, koje?
<OldAirManiac> join #lugons
<Atlantic777> izvini, odlutao sam
<OldAirManiac> nema veze i ja lutam, našao sam još par kanala za koje sam čuo
<OldAirManiac> lugons i balccon
<Atlantic777> #floss-magazin, #archlinux-rs
<OldAirManiac> jedno pitanje... da li dodavanjem novih kanala oni ostaju tu u izboru pri sledećem pokretanju sistema ili treba da uradim nešto dodatno?
<OldAirManiac> join #archlinux-rs
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-22
<infam0us> kako instalirati flashplayer
<infam0us> za chromium
<TildaTurn> https://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer/Installing  < možda ovo momogne
<TildaTurn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<TildaTurn> infam0us,
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-23
<alexa222> popodne ću otvoriti temu na forumu. za sad pišem ovde
<alexa222> dva laptopa : na jednom sveže instaliran sistem, na drugom pre 4 meseca ( u daljem tekstu,, stari i novi "). 14.04.
<alexa222> stari nije hteo da pušta filmove sa sajta filmovizija, a ovaj novi hoće. na ovom starom je zapravo iskakao java prozor da pita za dozvolu, a drugarica je uvek birala yes. Sada joj na sajtu filmovizija uvek iskače nešto za download i ima gore i dole neke reklame (ads), nisu guglove.
<alexa222> na novom toga nema. jednom je pitala java za dozv i odmah se pustio film. Kapiram da se java zarazila , ali ne znam Å¡ta raditi.
<alexa222> uradio sam purge pa nakon toga ponovni install sledecih:
<alexa222> icedtea-7-plugin
<alexa222> openjdk-6-jre
<alexa222> firefox
<alexa222> lazem, i java je bila 7
<alexa222> trazio sam java ControlPanel svuda, nisam ga nasao.
<alexa222> Sta da radim?
<alexa222> Odgovorite kad god, procitacu log popodne pre nego da otvorim novu temu
<sojlevlad> Pozdrav ljudi, počnite polako sa pripremom izmene početne stranice Ubuntu Srbije zato što je postavljen link ovamo za preuzimanje Ubuntu 14.10 "Utopijskog Jednoroga"
<sojlevlad> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/
<alexa> Evo me opet
<alexa> ako je neko online ovde bio od jutros, i ako je iko odgovorio na moje pisanije, neka mi neko prekopira sadržinu (može i na pp)
<maletaski> TOPIC  Форум је опет онлине | Добродошли | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Novi broj časopisa LiBRE! https://libre.lugons.org | Нова верзија Убунта је доступна з преузимање: http://www.ubuntu-rs.org
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Форум је опет онлине | Добродошли | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Novi broj časopisa LiBRE! https://libre.lugons.org | Нова верзија Убунта је доступна з преузимање: http://www.ubuntu-rs.or
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Novi broj časopisa LiBRE! https://libre.lugons.org | Нова верзија Убунта је доступна з преузимање: http://www.ubuntu-rs.org
<infam0us> maletaski, si tu?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-24
<Flaunt_>  /msg NickServ identify Kont79
<Flaunt_> maletaski !
<maletaski> hey Flaunt_
<Flaunt_> bog tej... gde si ti ? :D
<maletaski> eve me :P
<Flaunt_> s'a ima ?
<maletaski> ništa evo gledo neki film
<Flaunt_> ako, ako
<maletaski> ti?
<Flaunt_> nesto te pomenu anpu pre neki dan, pa dosao da te obidjem :)
<Flaunt_> na kratko
<Flaunt_> :)
<maletaski> hehe
<maletaski> reko mi je
<Flaunt_> da vidim mrdas li
<maletaski> još uvek
<maletaski> nedam se :)
<Flaunt_> to je dobro
<Flaunt_> evo i ja
<Flaunt_> u guzvi
<Flaunt_> ne stizem i ovde
<maletaski> uh znam kako je
<maletaski> i ja kao tu sam ali retko
<maletaski> stalno neke obaveze
<Flaunt_> ali ... uvek kad sam u haosu setim se onog tvog haosa od stola i ... mnogo mi bude lakse :D
<maletaski> ahahhahahha
<maletaski> sad je još gore
<Flaunt_> ne verujem ! :D
<maletaski> cela soba sad u haosu
<Flaunt_> nije moguce !
<Flaunt_> :D
<maletaski> imam trenutno četir računara rasturena
<maletaski> monitor
<maletaski> i jedno pojačalo
<Flaunt_> na sta li to lici :)
<Flaunt_> (bolje da ne znam)
<Flaunt_> :D
<maletaski> eh
<maletaski> :P
<Flaunt_> ok, proverio sam, mrdas
<Flaunt_> sad moram dalje
<maletaski> ček da ti uslikam
<maletaski> aj
<maletaski> idem i ja
<Flaunt_> ajd'
<maletaski> pozz
<Flaunt_> ili kako hoces
<Flaunt_> mada... imacu nocne more
<Flaunt_> :)
<maletaski> da znaš
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> http://www.dodaj.rs/?1j/QD/4YLvFG7W/imag0057.jpg
<maletaski> malo je loša slika sa moba
<maletaski> aj onda pozdrav mora da idem
<Flaunt_> aj aj
<Flaunt_> ne uspeh ovo da otvorim
<Flaunt_> ah evo ga...
<Flaunt_> pa nije tako strasno :)
<Flaunt_> mozes ti to i bolje :D
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-19
<aleksa22> Popravite topic. Pise 'z preuzimanje'
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-24
<Dejan> dobar dan
<Guest49302> potrebna mi je pomoc oko ubuntua , da li je neko on line
<Guest49302> eto kakve sam ja srece
<Kostic> Guest49302: Што?
<Kostic> ИРЦ ти је такав
<Kostic> некад имаш туце људи а некад нема никога
<Kostic> обично је правило да поставиш питање
<Kostic> и да сачекаш
<Guest49302> meni jedno pitanje ne pomaze
<Kostic> или добијеш одмах одговор или касније
<Guest49302> pokusavam da u laptop
<Guest49302> pored windows 10 ubacim ubuntu 14.04 sa diska
<Kostic> Шта је проблем? Не успеваш да подигнеш Убунту са УСБ-а?
<Guest49302> krene instalacija onda nesto raspakuje i ispise izbacivanje diska i ponovo pokreni racunar
<Guest49302> ja pokrenem i nista
<Kostic> Е, видиш
<Kostic> то нешто је веома важно
<Kostic> да ли можеш да нам кажеш шта тачно испише?
<Kostic> Иначе, након успешно завршене инсталације се стварно испише да поново покренеш рачунар
<Guest49302> evo konacno
<Guest49302> korak dalje
<Kostic> и када то урадиш, требало би да добијеш такозвани Граб (GRUB) мени где бираш да ли ћеш Убунту или Вин.
<Guest49302> jer prvi put nisam zatvorio disk pre ponovnog pokretanja
<Kostic> Хехе. :)
<Guest49302> sad nov problem
<Guest49302> pise priprema za instal
<Guest49302> zeleno ima prostora
<Guest49302> zeleno mrezno napajanje
<Kostic> Чек мало
<Guest49302> al nije na netu
<Kostic> да ли си већ инсталирао Убунту или не?
<Guest49302> ne
<Guest49302> nisam
<Kostic> Аха, значи подигао си такозовани живи УСБ Убунтуа
<Kostic> и кренуо са инсталацијом
<Guest49302> pise  u prozoru  pripremam se da instal ubuntu
<Guest49302> video sam dok je radio da je napisao sad si off line
<Guest49302> i kako sad d apovezem na net
<Kostic> Хм, не сећам се таквих порука у Убунтуу
<Kostic> кажи ми, да ли ти је лаптоп новије производње?
<Guest49302> toshiba  i5
<Kostic> Овако
<Kostic> Убунту користи Линукс кернел (зато се и зове Линукс) а тај кернел је задужен за хардвер у лаптопу. Старији Убунту, старији кернел, лошије подржан хардвер.
<Guest49302> da li je moguce da ti dam broj da me okrenes?
<Kostic> Не, то не функционише тако
<Kostic> ово није плаћена подршка
<Kostic> ово је подршка заједнице
<Kostic> тј. онај ко хоће тај ти помогне
<Kostic> тако су и мени помагали некада
<Guest49302> meni je ovo za dete , upisala matematiku pa im traze
<Kostic> Кажи ми, да ли горе она иконица десно показује да си повезан на мрежу?
<Kostic> Пази, онда имаш два начина
<Guest49302> nemam tu ikonicu
<Kostic> Или да будеш стрпљив овде, научиш нешто и решимо проблем
<Kostic> или да њој на факултету неко помогне
<Guest49302> strpljiv sam
<Kostic> јер сам веома убеђен да има неког ко зна добро Линукс тамо
<Kostic> Овако
<Kostic> кажи ми које иконице имаш у горњем десном углу?
<Kostic> Треба да имаш иконице за гашење, мрежу, осветљење, звук итд.
<Guest49302> nesto kao za brisace , sr blutut baterju i zvuk vreme i  za off
<Kostic> А немаш за мрежу?
<Guest49302> ne
<Kostic> Да ли инсталираш са УСБ-а?
<Guest49302> sa cd-a
<Guest49302> hej
<Guest49302> ovo prvo sto lici na brisace
<Guest49302> je za net
<Kostic> Могуће :)
<Kostic> Кликни и изчачкај мало опције
<Guest49302> al su mi sive neke opcije a neke  mogu da kliknem
<Kostic> први ти је проблем ту што немаш мрежу
<Kostic> колико видим
<Kostic> које опције имаш у менију за мрежу?
<Guest49302> ethernet network disconect  je siva
<Guest49302> vpn conec mogu
<Kostic> А не можеш да кликнеш на ethernet network?
<Guest49302> enable netw. je stiklirano
<Guest49302> conection inform je sivo
<Guest49302> edit conection  , mogu
<Kostic> Ајд мало банална питања
<Kostic> како је лаптоп закачен на мрежу?
<Kostic> Каблом?
<Guest49302> ma jok wi fi
<Kostic> Ниси ти закачен на било коју бежичну мрежу, колико видим
<Kostic> е сад, то може бити из више разлога
<Kostic> први је да хардверски није упаљена бежична картица
<Kostic> (најчешће се пали са комбинацијом Fn+Fx тастера где је Fx од F1 до F12)
<Guest49302> bio sam sve vreme  dok  nije sam napisao sad si off
<Kostic> Ајд пробај опет да се закачиш
<Kostic> да ли видиш име своје кућне мреже у том менију?
<Guest49302> jedino da klikam na  vppn conections ili edit conections pa  vidim?
<Kostic> Ако не видиш одмах
<Kostic> онда вероватно нећеш видети ни када кликнеш на едит
<Kostic> хм
<Kostic> проблем је ту највероватније што је кернел стар и не подржава твоју бежичну картицу
<Guest49302> kad sam kliknuo na edit
<Guest49302> pise
<Guest49302> wired conection 1  pre 26 min
<Kostic> Можеш ли да се повежеш каблом?
<Guest49302> mogu ako iz ovog mog  izvadim i stavim tamo
<Guest49302> onda gubim tebe
<Guest49302> :)
<Guest49302> a strpljiv sam  do bola
<Kostic> Аха
<Kostic> А да ли можда имаш празан ЦД на који би могао да нарежеш новији систем?
<Guest49302> noviji ubuntu  ?
<Kostic> Аха
<Kostic> даћу ти ја све што ти треба
<Kostic> само ми кажи да ли имаш празан ЦД.
<Kostic> (може и УСБ)
<Guest49302> imam usb
<Kostic> Новији Убунту доноси новији кернел и бољу подршку за лаптопове и остале уређаје
<Kostic> те ће ти прорадити бежична вероватно
<Kostic> Океј
<Guest49302> samo da te pitam
<Kostic> склони све важно са УСБ-а зато што ћемо га форматирати
<Kostic> кажи?
<Guest49302> oprosti  molim te ali to sto  je noviji   znaci da je sve isto kao ovaj 14.04 samo jos bolji
<Guest49302> jer oni tamo valjda ovaj imaju
<Kostic> Да.
<Kostic> Убунту верзира издања на следећи начин
<Kostic> година.месец
<Kostic> 14.04 значи 2014. година, месец 04 (тј. април).
<Kostic> Најновији Убунту је 15.10 (2015 година, окотобар месец).
<Guest49302> dobro
<Kostic> Такође, Убунту има две гране
<Kostic> дугоподржану (такозвану LTS грану)
<Kostic> она излази сваке друге године
<Kostic> (14.04 је дуго подржана)
<Kostic> и краткорочну која излази на сваких шест месеци
<Kostic> ја бих да ти инсталираш 15.10 (због боље хардверске подршке)
<Kostic> а касније можеш надоградити на следећу дугоподржану грану (16.04).
<Guest49302> slazem se
<Kostic> Надам се да те нисам збунио. :)
<Guest49302> koliko mi prostora treba na usb
<Kostic> Оно, два гига минимум
<Kostic> ако се сећам добро
<Kostic> можда може и мање али два гига би требало
<Kostic> имаш ли неки такав УСБ?
<Guest49302> imam al ona sad kuka pored mene jer su joj tu slike
<Kostic> Па зар не можеш привремено да пребациш слике на рачунар са којег ћаскаш са мном па да после вратиш, када завршимо инсталацију?
<Guest49302> mogu
<Guest49302> i hocu
<Guest49302> da li nam ostaje windows 10 na lapu
<Kostic> да, моћи ћеш да бираш који ћеш систем да подигнеш
<Kostic> након паљења лаптопа
<Kostic> Када будемо инсталирали Убунту, изабраћеш опциу „Install Ubuntu alongside Windows“ што ти значи „инсталирај Убунту поред Виндоуса“.
<Kostic> Немаш бриге
<Kostic> само да видимо да ли ће да ти проради бежична тј. да ли је подржана под Линуксом.
<Guest49302> ok
<Guest49302> fantasticno
<Guest49302> samo da oslobodim usb
<Kostic> ок
<Guest49302> tj kopiram
<Kostic> ако ти не одговорим одмах, сачекај мало
<Guest49302> vazi
<Guest49302> spreman , cekam da formatiramo usb
<Kostic> Требаће нам још две
<Kostic> ствари
<Kostic> прва је ИСО Убунту 15.10 инсталације
<Kostic> скини је овде
<Kostic> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Kostic> Друга ствар је програм са којим ћемо направити инсталациони УСБ
<Kostic> предлажем програм зван Руфус.
<Kostic> Можеш га скинути овде:
<Kostic> https://rufus.akeo.ie/downloads/rufus-2.4p.exe
<Guest49302> ok
<Kostic> када будеш скинуо обе ставке
<Kostic> покрени Руфус
<Guest49302> dobro
<Kostic> изабери ИСО слику, изабери слово које означава твој УСБ и направи инсталациони УСБ
<Kostic> након тога, подигни инсталацију са УСБ-а на исти начин као и за ЦД што си радио
<Kostic> требало би да се ставка у бут менију зове нешто у фазону USB HDD или можда чак и име УСБ-а
<Kostic> у сваком случају, када будеш покренуо инсталацију Убунтуа 15.10, пингуј ме
<Kostic> (само укуцај Kostic да би ми искочило обавештење да ми се неко обратио на ИРЦ-у)
<Guest49302> sve razumeo
<Guest49302> Kostic
<Kostic> Хеј Guest49302
<Kostic> Подигао Убунту 15.10 инсталацију?
<Guest49302> evo napravih
<Guest49302> stavio u lap i ne krece
<Kostic> Мораш да ручно изабереш да се подигне са УСБ-а.
<Kostic> Као и ЦД.
<Guest49302> nzm kako sam to uradio
<Guest49302> :(
<Guest49302> da ga restart?
<Guest49302> evo dobih gnu grub
<Guest49302> normal mode , safe graphic mode, acpi , verbose , demo?
<Kostic> Аха
<Kostic> чек мало
<Kostic> Имаш ли опцију „Install Ubuntu“?
<Guest49302> kliknuh na normal mode i pojavilo mi se ubuntu  na ekranu
<Kostic> Океј
<Kostic> шта видиш таачно?
<Guest49302> e jbg
<Guest49302> sad izbaci
<Guest49302> initramfs  unable to finde a medium..
<Kostic> Мораћеш детаљније да ми опишеш
<Kostic> хм
<Kostic> ти си већ некако инсталирао ту Убунту...
<Kostic> :/
<Kostic> Али си неуспешно инсталирао
<Kostic> Овако
<Kostic> када се упали лаптоп
<Kostic> обично можеш да притиснеш F12
<Kostic> и да добијеш такозвани бут мени
<Kostic> где можеш да одабереш да се подигне инсталација Убунтуа са УСБ-а
<Kostic> пробај то да урадиш
<Guest49302> dobio
<Kostic> које опције имаш?
<Guest49302> ima  hdd/ssd, cd/dvd, fdd, lan, usb
<Kostic> иди на USB
<Kostic> које сада опције имаш?
<Guest49302> izbacuje neke bug
<Guest49302> bad rss
<Guest49302> non zero
<Guest49302> 4 reda izbacio
<Guest49302> i sad na kraju
<Guest49302> (initrams)unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Kostic> лоше си направио усб
<Guest49302> nzm da li sam do kraja uradio
<Guest49302> jer kada je sve iskopirao  i zavrsio pisalo je ready
<Guest49302> i da li sam dobro podesio paramtere
<Guest49302> pre izabira iso slike
<Guest49302> jer sve je to automatski
<Kostic> не мораш ништа да подешаваш у руфусу
<Kostic> требало би да он сам све подеси анализирајући ИСО слику
<Kostic> веома је могуће да се лоше скинула ИСО слика
<Kostic> можда није лоше да је скинеш преко торент протокола
<Guest49302> ima stavki pre nego dodjes do iso slike
<Kostic> јер он обезбеђује целовитост тј. интегритет ИСО-а
<Kostic> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Kostic> скини ИСО преко торента
<Kostic> овај стари обриши
<Kostic> па онда опет направи УСБ преко Руфуса
<Guest49302> dobro
<Guest49302> u svakom slucaju hvala puno
<Kostic> ма ништа, тако су и мени помагали овде, када сам ја био почетник
<Guest49302> moracu na pauzu , puce mi glava
<Guest49302>  pozvacu te kasnije ako budes tu
<Guest49302> ili sutra
<Guest49302> ako nadjem ovo mesto
<Guest49302> :)
<Kostic> Океј
<Kostic> не верујем да ћу сутра бити на овом каналу
<Kostic> у сваком случају
<Kostic> објасни проблем, кажи шта си све урадио и сачекај одговор
<Guest49302> dobro , hvala jos jednom
<Guest49302> Kostic
<Kostic> Поздрав Guest49302
<Kostic> да ли си успео да подигнеш инсталацију Убунтуа 15.10 са УСБ-а?
<Guest49302> krenuh u instalaciju
<Guest49302> sada vidi wirles
<Guest49302> i moju mrezu
<Guest49302> nije konektovan
<Guest49302> trazi da upisem pas
<Kostic> Одлично!
<Kostic> Упиши лозинку од своје кућне мреже
<Kostic> и онда би требало да наставиш са инсталацијом
<Kostic> не би било лоше да ми опишеш сваки корак инсталације да бих ти на брзину помогао
<Kostic> Значи, повежи се на своју мрежу, изабери језик инсталације и крени
<Guest49302> nece da se poveze
<Guest49302> izbaci mi prozor sa nacrtanim kljucevima
<Guest49302>  pise
<Guest49302> autentication requied by wi fi network
<Kostic> Вероватно не куцаш добро своју лозинку
<Kostic> провери лепо да ли је исправна
<Kostic> десни клик на поље и изабери опцију „show password“ или тако нешто
<Kostic> можда и има иконица са странце да се прикаже укуцана лозинка
<Guest49302> ima
<Kostic> Успео да се повежеш?
<Guest49302> ne
<Guest49302> kaze
<Guest49302> passwprds or encryption keys are requred to access the wi fi network
<Kostic> Чек
<Kostic> ти укуцаш своју лозинку и кликнеш да се повежеш
<Kostic> и он ти то избаци?
<Guest49302> da
<Kostic> Онда не куцаш нешто како треба
<Kostic> да ли можеш телефоном да се окачиш на своју кућну мрежу са исто лозинком?
<Guest49302> gore pise instal (as superuser)
<Kostic> То је океј. Да ли можеш да ми даш одговор на моје последње питање?
<Guest49302> sada cu da probam
<Guest49302> ne dozvoljava mi da kliknem povezi
<Guest49302> da li sam tu
<Guest49302> ?
<Kostic> Да.
<Kostic> Не разумем
<Kostic> на телефону ти не дозвољава?
<Gost_za_pomoc> Kostic
<Gost_za_pomoc> ispadoh  al to sam opet ja
<Kostic> Gost_za_pomoc: шта се десило? Да ли си нашао своју лозинку за мрежу?
<Gost_za_pomoc> kada sam izasao  sa mreze
<Gost_za_pomoc> i sad da pokusam preko tel da se povezem
<Gost_za_pomoc> ne dozvoljava mi da kliknem povezi
<Kostic> На телефону?
<Gost_za_pomoc> da
<Kostic> Онда ти то очигледно није лозинка
<Kostic> или имаш неки други проблем са рутером
<Kostic> мораш то прво да решиш па онда да се настави инсталација
<opet-ja> zelim da instaliram ubuntu   a da mi ostane windows 10, trenutno  me pita  da li da  erase disk and instal ubuntu ili use lvm woth new ubuntu ili something else
<opet-ja> molim za pomoc
<opet-ja> ubuntulog2
<tilda_> something else
<tilda_> sam mu kažeš na koju ćeš tačno! particiju
<opet-ja> kliknuo sam
<opet-ja> sada imam 5 redova
<opet-ja> dev/sda
<opet-ja> dev/sda1
<opet-ja> dev/sda2
<opet-ja> dev/sda3
<opet-ja> dev/sda4
<opet-ja> na sda1  pise windows loader
<opet-ja> sda2  pise unknow
<opet-ja> sda3 517mb
<opet-ja> sda4  250gb
<tilda_> koliki je sda1?
<opet-ja> 419mb
<tilda_> tu ti je windows jel?
<opet-ja> da
<tilda_> onda će ti sda3 biti šwap
<tilda_> a sda4 ubuntu
<opet-ja> mozes li mi govoriti sta d aradim
<tilda_> selektuj sda3 i odaberi da bude swap
<tilda_> dupli klik na taj sda3
<tilda_> pa onda padajući meni i tamo swap
<opet-ja> swap area?
<tilda_> da
<opet-ja> size da  ne smanjujem
<opet-ja> pise 518
<tilda_> ne
<tilda_> tako ostavi
<opet-ja> kliknuo sam ok
<tilda_> onda sda4 isto klik klik pa odabereš kosu crtu
<tilda_>   /
<tilda_> i kažeš mu da bude ext4
<tilda_> i da formatira
<opet-ja> nema kose crte
<tilda_> mora negde biti
<tilda_> vereovatno imaš dva padajuća menia
<tilda_> .. ja ove sve napamet od ranije jer nisam ubuntu install odavno
<tilda_> ali ima kosa
<opet-ja> u padajucem ima opcija ext4 journaling file sistem
<tilda_> e to odaberi
<opet-ja> a svih 250 g ili
<tilda_> da
<tilda_> i nađi onu kosu crtu
<tilda_> ispod
<opet-ja> sad mi dole otvorilo
<opet-ja> mount point i tu ima /
<tilda_> e to
<tilda_> selektuj
<opet-ja> a izmedju stoji format partition
<tilda_> format
<opet-ja> da stikliram?
<tilda_> da
<opet-ja> i da idem na ok
<tilda_> da
<opet-ja> uh , ok
<tilda_> sad si mu rekao koja particija da bude swap i gde da ide ubuntu
<opet-ja> sta sd
<opet-ja> sad
<tilda_> pa .., next neki
<tilda_> dalje
<opet-ja> ima instal now
<tilda_> da
<opet-ja> a ovo
<tilda_> ?
<opet-ja> device for boot loader instalation
<opet-ja> stoji
<tilda_> sda
<tilda_> ?
<opet-ja> ima jos jedan meni
<tilda_> gde?
<opet-ja> dole na dnu
<opet-ja> pre  quit  , back , instal
<opet-ja> pise
<tilda_> mani to. klik insall
<opet-ja> device  for boot loader instalation
<tilda_> to ti ne treba
<opet-ja> znaci da ne diram
<tilda_> nediraj
<opet-ja> ok
<tilda_> to je ako oš posebnu particiju za boot
<opet-ja> sad neko upozorenje
<tilda_> ?
<tilda_> kaže da če da format. ?
<tilda_> data lost, itd
<opet-ja> this will destroy all data on any partitions
<opet-ja> i dalje
<tilda_> pa, formatiraće sda3 i sda4
<opet-ja> da
<opet-ja> te dve pise
<tilda_> onda je ok
<opet-ja> znaci continue
<tilda_> da
<opet-ja> jbt ne vidi da sam u bg
<opet-ja> pise new york
<tilda_> a
<tilda_> nađi tamo bg
<tilda_> europe/Bg
<opet-ja> da tako ukucam ili
<tilda_> padajući meni
<tilda_> .. ma valjda neki
<tilda_> ima*
<opet-ja> nema
<tilda_> mora da ima
<opet-ja> na Be mi otvorilo 5 stavki
<opet-ja> benin time
<opet-ja> belarus time
<opet-ja> belgium time
<opet-ja> nadjoh Serbia time
#ubuntu-rs 2017-10-28
<zag> pomoz bog ljudi
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkAlx10rJXA
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-tf-kk6fnY
<zag> #milobit
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i31PjbD9LX8
<zag> pozdrav za R. Eleza :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLIzh8HXicQ
 * zag i Vanju
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHgSLKWkyNM
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-25
<molobit-> evo mene i do mene moga Ajde mala poljubi jednoga:)
<molobit-> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<molobit-> nisam vodje bija hm Ko zna otkad;)
<molobit-> pozelim se ponekad i ljudi
 * molobit- pa makar i ludi;)
 * molobit- 'kajdanka' me izneverila;(
<molobit-> al ja imam svoju kajdu:)
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXoqQsNeLEg
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmBDo69QtcQ
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0le2glYYU
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re53dI_m8Qc
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re53dI_m8Qc
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re53dI_m8Qc
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K0qZ3uUTY0
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTpBDLK0gug
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
 * milobit-kajda Jel mi ziva jos MAnastitka Kako je i kako izgleda? zivo me interesuje;) ko je bolji i ko bolje gleda i izgleda;)
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
 * milobit-kajda truje me MAnastirka!;(truje me ? il me jos drziu zivotu;)!?  volim rakiju ali obozavam manastirku:) to mi je jedina mana:(
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt77ffW6zHI
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqiKLNHa9ZA
<milobit-kajda> odo dodo
<milobit-kajda> baba se malo ponapila Moram sudje da oplacem;)
<milobit-kajda> ona peva a ja slusam;(
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-26
<djedo> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<djedo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ8Vo3zFZZE
<djedo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMp9AadR96k
<djedo> nema mi dungodunga i on se odreko ovogkanala ;(:)
<djedo> SVE IH PRATIM
<djedo> ali im prastam
<djedo> jer su moga roda i poroda :)
<djedo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<djedo> ovo je promasena crnogoska pjesma
 * djedo pamet mi se muti a mozak mi se izdaje
<djedo> samo imam jednu manu
 * djedo ceram MAnastirku ;)
<djedo> i ona mi je jedin mana
<djedo> i oci me izdaju
<Guest63959> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLZmxyqMdtU
<Guest63959> stize i moj 'brat' azijat:)
<Guest63959> psychicist: :) kako si brate:)
<Guest63959> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLZmxyqMdtU
<psychicist> zdravo Guest63959 :)
<psychicist> dobro sam, hvala. kako si ti?
<Guest63959> Grom u koprivu nece;)
<Guest63959> vrag se djavola ne boji;)
<Guest63959> kako ti
<Guest63959> dragomi te cuti:)
<psychicist> ja sam vrlo dobro, hvala :)
<Guest63959> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLZmxyqMdtU
<Guest63959> jel razbiras vu pesmu?
<psychicist> to mi je tesko razumiti
<psychicist> ali ucim i razumem vise nedavno
 * Guest63959 cuvaj se na nisanu te  drzim 'snajper' uvek drzim;(;)
<psychicist> a volim srpsku muziku
<Guest63959> haaha
<Guest63959> ovo nij esrpska muzika
<psychicist> bosanka ili crnogorska?
<psychicist> bosanska*
<Guest63959> haha
<psychicist> lol
<Guest63959> ovo su gusle
<Guest63959> crnogorske srpske bosanske hrvatske
<Guest63959> krvave od glave do pete
<Guest63959> isusovi korjeni
<psychicist> samo sam bio u srbiji, hrvatski i sloveniji
<psychicist> hrvatskoj*
<Guest63959>  ma ajg  poznajes li istoriju ?
<Guest63959> a ostalo je trla baba lan da joj prodje dan
<psychicist> ne stvarno
<Guest63959> a sta trazis ovdje i sta te interesuje?
<psychicist> uvek sam bio zainteresiran za bivše jugoslavenske zemlje
<Guest63959> hm
<Guest63959> budi jasniji
<psychicist> a prije nekoliko godina upoznao sam neke ljude iz Hrvatske i Srbije i rekli su mi da dođem u posjet
<Guest63959> izvini
<Guest63959> trla baba Lan ba joj prodje dan
<Guest63959> prica je prazna
<Guest63959> nasljucujem ko si
 * Guest63959 a mozda te imam i po imenu i prezimenu;(
<Guest63959> s postovanjem
<psychicist> kako je moguce?
<Guest63959> zasto ne
<Guest63959> nije moguce
<Guest63959>  sve je moguce
<Guest63959> i nemoguce je moguce
 * Guest63959 ;(
<psychicist> to je istina
<Guest63959> pratimo te
<Guest63959> ne mrzimo te
<Guest63959> to nam je posao;)
<psychicist> haha
<Guest63959> ne boj se
<Guest63959> idi uzdignute glave
<Guest63959> i ponosno
<Guest63959> ajde reci nesto konkrektno
<Guest63959> da bi mogli da stupimo u konktankt
<Guest63959> cime se bavis?
<Guest63959> sta radis?
<psychicist> da kažem istinu moj interes je vrlo osebujan, jer je moj podrijetlo od Indije i naučio sam sanskrtski jezik prije nego sam počeo učiti srpski i poljski
<psychicist> koristim google translate, jer jos ne znam sve rece :)
<Guest63959> AlbertpP?
<Guest63959> AlbertoP
<psychicist> ne, nisam AlbertoP
<psychicist> ja sam iz Nizozemske
<Guest63959> jesili cuo za AlbertoP?
<Guest63959> Tvoj interes je?
<psychicist> ne, nisam cuo za njego
<Guest63959> hm
<Guest63959> koristisli  linux?
<psychicist> zelim znati vise o ljudima na balkanu, njihovoj povijesti i kulturi
<psychicist> da, koristim linux
<psychicist> debian i kubuntu
<Guest63959> ja koristim opensuse
<Guest63959> jesili programer?
<psychicist> da, ja sam programer
<Guest63959> sta ja mogu da pomognem ovdje? ili za tebe?
<psychicist> upravo sam se pridruzio ovom kanalu kako bih procitao o racunalnim stvarima na srpskom i povremeno razgovarao
<psychicist> bio sam u beogradu prošle godine, ali nisam imao vremena da prisustvovam sastancima jer sam cijelo vrijeme susreo prijatelje
<Guest63959> ovo je prazan kanal!
<Guest63959> ti samo mene pratis!
<Guest63959> ti sedis na #lugons
<Guest63959> ovo je prazan kanal;)
<psychicist> haha, da
<psychicist> ok, hvala!
<Guest63959> sta te interuseje kod mene?
<Guest63959> reci
<Guest63959> ja ovde spamujem samo
<psychicist> ti si jedini koji me razgovara :)
<Guest63959> uz dozvolu ovog kanala
<Guest63959> :) drago mi je
<Guest63959> ja sam sebe ragovaram
 * Guest63959 to mi je jedina mana
<Guest63959> ;)
<Guest63959> Crni je 2kriv2 za vo sve
<psychicist> nije lose, ali ne razumem zasto ostali ne razgovaraju
<Guest63959> on me doveo na ve kanale:)
<Guest63959> pa zato sto vi nece
<Guest63959> #lugon -si su hakeri krakeri
<Guest63959> i tamo svi sede
<Guest63959> :)
<psychicist> da, sad razumem :)
<Guest63959> :)
<Guest63959> ali dobri programeri
<psychicist> to znam, takode kada bio sam u poljskoj i ukrajini, tamo uvek bijeli su dobri programeri
<Guest63959> :)
<milobit-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-10-22
 * kiwi_40 'bingo'
 * morebit da sam i molobit;)
<morebit> samo za  Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit> dungodung_ kako to  :)))
<morebit> ti*
<morebit> jel caca jos ziv :)
<morebit> svirali jos jazz 'djez'
<morebit> jovan
<morebit> dungodung_! probudi se ;(:)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23YG5Pbb5II
<COCuCbI4> први
<morebit> COCuCbI4 dje si bolan :)
<COCuCbI4> сте?
<morebit> koji no ti bese?
<COCuCbI4> у меня вопрос
<COCuCbI4> почему когда я выполнил fdisk /dev/sdd --primary-partition 1 --first-sector 2048 --last-sector 1015807
<COCuCbI4> у меня создался на флешке в 4 гига раздел в 500 мегабайт?
<morebit> aj zbori po naski
<morebit> da te bole razbiram
<COCuCbI4> да ты понял меня
<morebit> ja
<COCuCbI4> да ты
<morebit> мы также должны
<COCuCbI4> что вы должны?
<morebit> Каким был твой зверь ?!
<COCuCbI4> Хороший вопрос, философский...
<COCuCbI4> Надеюсь был благородный зверь и благочестивый
<morebit> Какое любопытство. А ты не знаешь сербский?
<COCuCbI4> так это по-сербски тут говорят? я то думал! Не знаю, но кажется могу читать его немного
<morebit> Naravno ti izvanredno znas i govoris Srpski.
<COCuCbI4> нет, я точно ne govoru Srpski
<morebit> Hrvatski Bosanski Crnogorski
<COCuCbI4> ti dumaesh ja govoru Srpski?
<morebit> что ты делаешь на этом канале тогда?
<COCuCbI4> я нашёл в поиске, увидел кириллицу в названии и зашёл
<COCuCbI4> как раз искал конференцию по убунту
<morebit> ;)
<morebit> morebit
<COCuCbI4> a ti est Hrvat?
<morebit> https://translate.google.dk/?hl=da&tab=wT1#view=home&op=translate&sl=ru&tl=sr&text=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA%20%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%20%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%20%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%84%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8E%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%20%D1%83%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%83
<COCuCbI4> ya ne mogu eto posmotret
<morebit> Что он сказал? Что вас интересует на этом канале?
<COCuCbI4> вы мне не рады? я интересовался убунтой в основном
<morebit> У меня есть suse
<COCuCbI4> так ты откуда брат?
<morebit> Я уже сказал, дк. DK
<COCuCbI4> это Дания чтоль?
<morebit> Вы кажетесь немного наивным; (
<morebit> pomalo me umaras
<morebit> dosadan si ;(
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> 'baba' se malo popismanila
<COCuCbI4> ну так назови страну без сокращения, ДК это непонятно что
<COCuCbI4> ДК это Дания ваще
 * morebit Извините, немного скучно, неинтересно.
<COCuCbI4> ну и ладно.
<morebit> odo 'babu' malo da zabavljam;)
<COCuCbI4> сам ты баба
<morebit> Моя молодая красивая жена;)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-10-23
<fibo> jel bi bilo pametno da se koristi proxy za irc?
<fibo> posto koliko vidim bilo ko moze /who i da mi vidi ip
<morebit> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<morebit> djesi  dungodung :)
<morebit> jel ti caca ziv :)
<morebit> vodje Ni pas da laneA kamoli cojk da se javi :(
<morebit> 1992 zadnji put sam bija u Beogradu
<morebit> i s vasim statima govorio i zborio
<morebit> ocevima'
 * morebit ma tamaniteme se Avetinja stara;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> vristi 'baba'
<morebit> nije lako imat  lepu;)
<morebit> lepu 'babu'  kosta mnogo
 * morebit sto se mora nije tesko;)
<morebit> aj dovidjenja
#ubuntu-rs 2019-10-25
<morebit> pomoz bog ljudi
<morebit> kako vi
 * morebit meni fali jedna civija u glavi;)
<morebit> i to mi je jedina mana;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
 * morebit dok mi ne ode glava ;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlGi7lHGXt0
<morebit> samo za Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8 ;(
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> 'babi' se noge tresu
 * morebit odo malo da je izmasiram;(;)
<morebit> POZDRAVTE MI NOGA 'BRATA' RUJA
#ubuntu-rs 2019-10-26
<morebit> cudno?!
<morebit> nije vise bingo nego cudno?
<morebit> dungodung :)))
<morebit> joj
<morebit> zabrinuosam se
<morebit> nema moga brata azijata
<morebit> nema moga brata mila
 * morebit nesto se sprema?
<morebit> moracu pancir da nabavim i navucem
<morebit> morebit ce ko pozeli da me utuce
<morebit> cudno
 * morebit ni psa da lane a kamoli vaska da se javi
<morebit> moram da idem
<morebit> moral mi to zahtjeva
